# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ιόνιαν Σκάι [Ionian Sky, Blue Sky, Ionian Victory, Sunflower Sapporo, Sapporo Maru]

## sylver23

Δυστυχώς λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων το θέμα του Ionian Sky χάθηκε απο το forum.
Έγιναν προσπάθειες επαναφοράς του από το backup του forum αλλά δεν στάθηκε δυνατό.

Ξεκινάμε από την αρχή το θέμα και περιμένουμε όλα τα μέλη που έχουν υλικό να το στηρίξουν.

----------


## despo

Ας δούμε πρώτα την κατάληξη του πλοίου, γιατι δεν  βλέπω να έχει ζωή στην παρούσα πλοιοκτησία.

----------


## koumparos

to ploio paramenei demeno sto palio limani igoumenitsas..
tis teleftaiesimeres exei anamena fota toso sto garage oso
k sto komodesio...fimes pou den epali8eftikan itan oti 8a pigaine
libii k afto (to eixan episkeftei stelexi tis agoudimos) kati pou
omws den katesti dinaton logo allwn provlimaton ????

----------


## Νικόλας

κάτι πρέπει να παίζει....αλλά δεν είμαι ακόμα σίγουρος
ας το δούμε σε μια άφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα !!
P8200229.jpgP8200230.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφες φωτογραφίες, Νικόλα!

Κρίμα για το βαπόρι να κάθεται. Δεν ξέρω τώρα, αλλά παλαιότερα επί Στρίντζη, για μένα τουλάχιστον, έσκιζε στους χώρους επιβατών. Μέγαλες, άνετες καμπίνες, όμορφο σελφ-σέρβις και ένα πανέμορφο πλώριο μπαρ  :Wink:

----------


## crow

Nα δουμε και ενα μοντελο του πλοιου σαν Sapporo Maru? :Razz: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJrbiYqoO5I

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού όπως λέει ο φίλος sylver23 το Ionian Sky χάθηκε, ας το επαναφέρουμε :Wink: .
IONIAN SKY..... 11-06-2010 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. :Very Happy: 
Χαρισμένη σε sylver23, despo, koumparos, Νικόλας, Appia_1978, crow και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


IONIAN SKY 01 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ παντελή
ανταποδίσω για σένα και για όλους τους φίλους !
στην Ηγουμενίτσα  :Very Happy: 
P8010111.jpg

----------


## nikosdoul

*Το «Ionian Sky» της εταιρείας Agoudimos Lines, που εκτελεί ή  εκτελούσε μέχρι πρόσφατα δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα -  Μπρίντιζι, ενδιαφέρει τη ΝΕΛ.


Πηγή:
http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...6-acf4d7a44cdb
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δώ τι άλλο θα πάρει η ΝΕΛ. Έχει μείνει ατελείωτο και το ΜΑΜΙ του Μανούση στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. :Wink: 
Ας δούμε το IONIAN SKY την ώρα που έμπαινε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 16/06/2010 :Razz: .
Χαρισμένη σε sylver23, despo, T.S.S APOLLON,koumparos, Νικόλας, Appia_1978, crow, nikosdoul  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

IONIAN SKY 02 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## nikos6

δηλαδη ειναι σιγουρο οτι το πιρε η νελ

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο Παντελή για την αφιέρωση, δεν νομίζω πάντως οτι έχει τελειώσει ο,τιδήποτε, αφου απο δημοσιεύματα έχουμε πια χορτάσει...

----------


## nikos6

παιδια το *πλοιο* δεν θα κατεβει πειραια για δεξαμενισμο

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η συνέχεια του, με τα ρυμουλκά να προσπαθούν να το βάλουν στη δεξαμενή. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy: 


IONIAN SKY 03 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνα με επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας, το πλοίο δρομολογείται απο 2/7 - 4/9 στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσας - Κέρκυρας - Μπρίντιζι με κάποια λίγα δρομολόγια μεχρι Κεφαλονιά και Ζάκυνθο. Οπότε τα σενάρια για ΝΕΛ κλπ. τελος τουλάχιστον μεχρι το Σεπτέμβρη...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για την είδηση φίλε despo. Αρκετά μάζεψε η ΝΕΛ :Wink: .

----------


## despo

Το πλοίο πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης σε καθεστώς ναύλωσηςαπο τη ΝΕΛ. Ομως φαίνεται οτι υπάρχουν εκκρεμότητες, αφου το πλήρωμα είναι απλήρωτο και έχουν κάνει επίσχεση εργασίας.

----------


## Marioukos

Πολυ δυκολο πλεον το σεναριο της ναυλωσης... Επικρατει η επισχεσης εργασιας στο πλοιο εδω και αρκετο καιρο και πλεον και στο Ionian Spirit στο λιμανι του Πριντεζι !

----------


## rousok

Ionian Sky 20/12/2012 στο λιμάνι Ηγουμενίτσας με εμφανή τα σημάδια ταλαιπωρίας και "ακινησίας".

----------


## john1980

ΕΣΒΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΦΟΡΑ, ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ 20 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ!!!!!!!!!
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ

----------


## koumparos

> ΕΣΒΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΦΟΡΑ, ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ 20 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ!!!!!!!!!
> ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ


ειχε ξανασβήσει??? δεν το ειχα μαθει... το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι εκει μεσα ζουν 35 ανθρωποι με καθε προβλημα που καταλαβαινουμε ολοι (απληρωτοι) . αυτα τα θεματα πρεπει να ληγουν... ας πανε μεσα τον εφοπληστη.. οι ναυτικοι δεν φταινε τιποτα

----------


## opelmanos

Φυσικά και δεν φταίνε οι ναυτικοί ..Απαράδεκτο απο οποιαδήποτε εταιρειά να χρωστάει στα πληρρώματα.Το επάγγελμα του ναυτικου ειναι λειτούργημα λειπουν απο τα σπιτια τους μακρυά απο τις οικογένειες τους δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει γιορρτή δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει αργία τι σημαίνει σαββατοκύριακο και να μην τους πληρώνουν κιόλας ???Αυτοί καλά την έχουν στους καναπέδεςς και στα γραφεία τους .ας πάνε όμως λίγο στο πλοιο να ιδρώσουν απο την δουλειά και να μην πληρώνονται να δουμε πως θα τους φανεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το IONIAN SKY στις 13-09-2011 στο ΝΜΔ και δίπλα του το IONIAN KING.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι ο Θεός (γιατί μόνο αυτό μας έμεινε) θα μας βοηθήσει, θα αρχίσει η ανάπτυξη και δεν θα δούμε άλλα πλοία να πηγαίνουν για κόψιμο.

IONIAN SKY 18 13-09-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Για κόψιμο φυσικά και δεν πρέπει να πάει. Εχει δυνατότητες πολλές, παραμελημένο ομως πολύ απο τον πλοιοκτήτη του και αυτό έχει συνέπεια μαζι με τα χρέη προς το πλήρωμα,  να σκουριάζει. Ο,τι χειρότερο για ενα πλοίο.

----------


## superfast v

Με τοσες εκρεμοτητες ομως που εχει το πιο πιθανο ειναι και αυτο οπως και ολα της ιδιας εταιρειας να εχουν την ιδια τυχη με αυτα του καπτα-Μακη και να τα δουμε να τα παιρνει ρυμουλκο μετα απο καιρο..

----------


## cpt. mimis

Αν φτιάξουν το θέμα της κατανάλωσης και φυσικά έχει δυνατότητες. Σε τέτοιες εποχές η κατανάλωση είναι βραχνάς.
Αλλά από την άλλη και πολλά πλοία που πήγαν για διάλυση είχαν ακόμα "ψωμί" αλλά πήγαν απέναντι. Ο καιρός θα δείξει και πιστεύω πως δεν θα αργήσει.  :Sour:

----------


## Apostolos

Σύντομα το πλοίο θα έρθει Πειραια για δεξαμενισμο και αλλαγη χρωμματων!

----------


## george Xios

> Σύντομα το πλοίο θα έρθει Πειραιά για δεξαμενισμό και αλλαγή χρωμάτων!


Άρα πληρώθηκαν οι ναυτεργάτες... επομένως να το περιμένουμε στην καλοκαιρινή μάχη στην γραμμή Πειραιά -Χίο- Μυτιλήνη   ή και νωρίτερα;;;;

----------


## despo

Μακάρι να γίνει αυτό, ομως βλέπω ακόμα στο λιμάνι δεμένο -δεν υπολογίζω τον Θεόφιλο που δεν χρειάζεται επισκευή- το European Express, το οποίο πρέπει να πάει για δεξαμενισμό να βγάλει τους άξονες και μετά να ξαναπάει για να τους βάλει. Πότε θα γίνουν όλα αυτά ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το καλο ειναι οτι ισως ξεκαθαρισει η κατασταση και απο ενα τεραστιο ερωτηματικο πολλων μηνων να εχουμε καποια εξελιξη

----------


## MYTILENE

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ!!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Κι άλλο κελεπούρι?? :Smile:

----------


## capten4

Και ποιος πληρωσε,η θα πληρωσει τους ναυτικους????γιατι ο αγουδημος λιγο δυσκολο..εκτος αν....

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα σενάριο λέει ότι θα πληρώσει η ΝΕΛ σε αντάλαγμα το πλοίο για κάποιο διάστειμα. Καλό για όλλους!

----------


## george Xios

*Ηγουμενίτσα: Απλήρωτοι, χωρίς τροφή και στέγη 30 ναυτεργάτες*

http://www.902.gr/eidisi/ergatiki-ta...30-naytergates

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ενα σενάριο λέει ότι θα πληρώσει η ΝΕΛ σε αντάλαγμα το πλοίο για κάποιο διάστειμα. Καλό για όλλους!


A καλά....  :Sour:

----------


## ιθακη

Μέχρι να δούμε τις εξελίξεις του, ας το δούμε στην Ηγουμενίτσα που είναι ξεχασμένο
νύχτα στις 10-02-13 
IMG_7180.JPG

και μέρα στις 12-02-13
IMG_7373.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Μοντέλο toy Sunflower Sapporo στο μουσείο του λιμανιού στο Tomakomai:
IMG_0382-239_TN.jpg
Πηγή: http://hhvferry.com
Για τους λάτρεις των ιαπωνικών σκαριών και τον Απόστολο που έχει avatar το σινιάλο...

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό στο σινιάλο υποδικνύει βαπόρια ναυτικά, ομορφα... Κριμα όμως γιατι το συγκεκριμένο στην Ελλάδα του εξαφανίσαμε τις ομορφες γραμμές...

----------


## mastrokostas

Ακούγετε έντονα τελευταία ότι έρχεται Πειραιά ,με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ , όπως αναφέρει και ο Απόστολος ποιο πάνω ! Για να δούμε .

----------


## opelmanos

Προσωπικά εγώ αν δεν δώ δεν πιστεύω τίποτα ότι θα γίνει..εχω καποιες επυφυλάξεις

----------


## despo

Οτι θα γίνει κάτι, θα γίνει διότι μαθαίνω οτι ο Αγούδημος θέλει να ξεφορτωθεί το πλοίο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Επιτελους!

----------


## Express Pigasos

ελπιζω να του δωσουνε κανενα ονομα σχετικο με Αιγαιο παντως  :Razz:   και οχι με Aqua μεσα...Τοσα ατομα σημαντικα εχει η Λεσβος!

----------


## Ilias 92

> ελπιζω να του δωσουνε κανενα ονομα σχετικο με Αιγαιο παντως  και οχι με Aqua μεσα...Τοσα ατομα σημαντικα εχει η Λεσβος!


Aqua Κεντέρης :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

Καλά κανένα aqua sky θα δούμε ....

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Aqua Κεντέρης


Ακουα Κεντερης προ ντοπας  :Razz:  




> Καλά κανένα aqua sky θα δούμε ....


Και εγω αυτο πιστευω....

----------


## Ilias 92

Από τι ακούσαμε πέρσι από τους Kρητικούς  40,000 κοστίζει η αλλαγή ονόματος, εγώ και Κούλα να το λέγανε δεν θα τα έδινα…

----------


## Apostolos

Αλλαγή ονόματος και σημαίας μαζι (τα οποία έχουν αποτέλεσμα νέα εταιρία - ISM πιστοποίηση κτλ) Εχω αλλάξει όνομα σε μια μέρα με μόνη επιβάρυνση την επιβήβαση επιθεωρητή κλάσης για να σβήσει απο τα πιστοποιητικά το παλιό

----------


## capten4

αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι σε επισχεση...για να πουλησει πρεπει πρωτα να ξεπληρωσει....αν  πληρωσει τον κοσμο, τοτε θα ληξει ,και θα το δωσει οπου το δωσει....αν ξεμπλεξε με το αλλο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ και πηρε κανα φραγκο, θα παει ντομινο η υποθεση....

----------


## mastrokostas

Το έχει δει κανείς σας μέσα ?Μου μετέφεραν ότι είναι κούκλα  ! Πάρα πολύ προσεγμένο .

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Το έχει δει κανείς σας μέσα ?Μου μετέφεραν ότι είναι κούκλα  ! Πάρα πολύ προσεγμένο .


Δεν ξερω τι αλλαγες ισως να του εχουν κανει...αλλα το 2002 που το ειχα ταξιδεψει το πλοιο μ' αρεσε πολυ...απλο λιτο..Για τη διαδρομη Κερκυρα - Πατρα που ειχα κανει ηταν μια χαρα..Επιστροφη απο Πασχα (μαλιστα και τοτε ειχε πεσει 5 Μαιου οπως φετος) και ενω ειχε το κοσμο του μεσα..ανετα ενιωθαν οι επιβατες!

----------


## Cape P

μέσα είχε την υπογραφη του μάκη του στριντζη ενα πολυ καλο ξενοδοχειακο με παμπ και πολυτελεια που τα τελευταια χρονια αναποφευκτα εχει αρχισει να περνει δρομο

----------


## despo

Ολα καλά με το ξενοδοχειακό, το οποίο είτε μπορεί να είναι καλό, ειτε πολύ καλό. Το θέμα είναι απο κάτω τι γίνεται, διότι μηχανικά δεν νομίζω να στέκεται καλά χωρις μια καλή επισκευή.

----------


## geo1981

το πλοιο ξεχειμωνιαζει ηγουμενιτσα με τα σημαδια εμφανη  :Apologetic: SDC17916.jpgSDC17938.jpg

----------


## ayfa74

καλός να μας έρθει
στο αιγαίο

----------


## filippos1

Ας το δούμε λοιπόν και εσωτερικά πολύ όμορφο με το καλό να το υποδεχτούμε!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szMhotFYRFU

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ξερουμε ποτε θα ερθει ακριβως?

----------


## ιθακη

> Ας το δούμε λοιπόν και εσωτερικά πολύ όμορφο με το καλό να το υποδεχτούμε!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szMhotFYRFU


Τελικά είναι πολύ όμορφο εσωτερικά...

----------


## Psarianos

European Sky θα είναι το όνομα του  :Cocksure:  http://www.emprosnet.gr/article/4431...i-european-sky

----------


## karavofanatikos

> European Sky θα είναι το όνομα του  http://www.emprosnet.gr/article/4431...i-european-sky


Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί η ΝΕΛ στον πίνακα δρομολογίων της Χίου - Μυτιλήνης εμφανίζει ως το πλοίο που θα εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια, ένα απλό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ European! Και τώρα τίθεται το ερώτημα: Express ή Sky;;;

----------


## despo

Το Σκαι θα είναι. Βλέπω μάλιστα το ρυμουλκό Εκτωρ να φτάνει τώρα στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Μήπως ετοιμάζεται η ρυμούλκηση για τον Πειραιά ;

----------


## flash13

προχθες, γνωστο ναυτιλιακο portal εγραφε για ρυμουλκηση του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου,οποτε κατα 99% το IONIAN SKY πρεπει να ειναι

----------


## gasim

> European Sky θα είναι το όνομα του  http://www.emprosnet.gr/article/4431...i-european-sky


E, ναι ρε παιδιά.  Εμείς οι Μυτιληνιοί συνηθίσαμε τόσο πολύ να λέμε "Γιουρουπίαν", που δεν κάνει τώρα να μας το χαλάσει η ΝΕΛ.  Γιουρουπίαν είχαμε, γιουρουπίαν θα έχουμε.  Οπότε, βούρα, γιουρουπίαν σκάι...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οχι οτι ειναι της παρουσης..αλλα δε θα μπορουσαν να δωσουν ενος Λεσβιου το ονομα? η μιας περιοχης?

----------


## gasim

Από τότε που καήκαμε με τον τελευταίο Μυτιληνιό (Κεντέρη) έχουμε ...ανέβει επίπεδο.  ¶κουα Τζιούελ, ¶κουα Σπίριτ, ¶κουα Μαρία, Γιουρουπίαν Εξπρές, και τώρα Γιουρουπίαν Σκάι.  

Βλέπεις, δεν έπιασε η σύστασή μας να ονομάζαμε το Γιουρουπίαν "Μπαρμπαρόσσα".  Αν είχε πιάσει, το τωρινό θα το λέγαμε "Σουλεϊμάν" και θα έκανε πάταγο.

----------


## ayfa74

> Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί η ΝΕΛ στον πίνακα δρομολογίων της Χίου - Μυτιλήνης εμφανίζει ως το πλοίο που θα εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια, ένα απλό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ European! Και τώρα τίθεται το ερώτημα: Express ή Sky;;;


οποιο από τα δυο πάρει πρώτα πιστοποιτικά αυτό θα είναι που θα κάνει την γραμμή

----------


## capten4

παιδια...περιμενετε πρωτα να κατεβει απο πανω, να δουνε σε τι κατασταση ειναι, τι και πως,καθοτι το βαπορι εκτος απο την λογικη επισκευη, απο ο,τι ξερω πρεπει να συμμορφωθει με καποιους κανονισμους....αφηστε να περασει ο καιρος,να δουμε πως θα παει το πραγμα...καλα να ειμαστε!!

----------


## ayfa74

Δευτρα κατευενη με πληρομα νελ εχει προβλημα με χαρτια

----------


## MYTILENE

Με πλήρωμα ''ΚΟΜΑΝΤΟ'' θα πρόσθετα , και γώ για Δευτέρα έμαθα πάντως

----------


## rousok

> Δευτρα κατευενη με πληρομα νελ εχει προβλημα με χαρτια


και συνοδεία ρυμουλκών "έτσι ακούστηκε τουλάχιστον εδώ Ηγουμενίτσα"  :Pride:

----------


## ayfa74

> και συνοδεία ρυμουλκών "έτσι ακούστηκε τουλάχιστον εδώ Ηγουμενίτσα"


   Εχεις δηκιο απλος ξεχασα να το αναφερω

----------


## ayfa74

Πιο εγκιρη πιγη δεν γηνεται απλως δενμπορω να αναφερω αν ανατρεξεται στα ποστ που εχω κανει και για αιολω να διται αν εχω πεσει μεσα

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Δευτρα κατευενη με πληρομα νελ εχει προβλημα με χαρτια


για αυτο και αντιστοιχως και το Ελλη ειχε παει Ρεθυμνο με ρυμουλκο ;-)

----------


## george Xios

Ξέρουμε ποίος θα είναι ο captain της ειδικής ομάδας των Κομάντο, που θα φέρει το πλοίο στον Πειραιά.;;

----------


## ayfa74

> Ξέρουμε ποίος θα είναι ο captain της ειδικής ομάδας των Κομάντο, που θα φέρει το πλοίο στον Πειραιά.;;


Ο καπτεν. Που θα το φέρει. είναι πολύ. σοφός

----------


## Marioukos

Το πληρωμα πληρωθηκε και εφυγαν ολοι για τα μερη τους... Εμεινε ο υπαρχος. Αναμενωντας την αναχωρηση του απο το λιμανι μας απο μερα σε μερα... Ειναι σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση εξωτερικα.

----------


## george Xios

Πιθανά την Τρίτη που οι άνεμοι θα κοπάσουν θα ξεκινήσει το ionian sky η μάλλον ποιο σωστά το European Sky

----------


## taxman

> Με πλήρωμα ''ΚΟΜΑΝΤΟ'' θα πρόσθετα , και γώ για Δευτέρα έμαθα πάντως


Πληροφορημένος καλα είσαι βλεπω

----------


## Ilias 92

Τι είναι αυτά τα ΚΟΜΑΝΤΟ, ΟΥΚ και οι 7 σοφοί, πείτε και σε εμάς που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τι τρέχει με το πλοίο.  :Smile:

----------


## taxman

> Ο καπτεν. Που θα το φέρει. είναι πολύ. σοφός


Πλοίαρχος θα είναι ο cpt Νίκος. Βλαχος

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το Hector Tug δειχνει να κινεται..αραγε ξεκινησε για να μας ερθει?

----------


## despo

Αυτό μόνο κανένας Ηγουμενιτσιώτης 'ανταποκριτής' μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά απο τηλεφώνημα σε φίλο καπετάνιο που είναι εκεί, η επιβεβαίωση ήλθε. Το Hector Tug ρυμουλκή το Ιόνιαν Σταρ, το οποίο είναι σβηστό.

----------


## Marioukos

img_2000.jpg  :Bi Polo: 

Το τελευταιο αντιο στο Ιονιο ....

----------


## Trakman

Πριν λίγες ημέρες στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

Trakakis_IMG_4490b.jpg

----------


## CORFU

οχι απο Κορινθο .....τον γυρο

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Βαγγέλη χωρίς να δουλεύει η μηχανή, είναι επικίνδυνα μέσα απο τον Ισθμό. Παρασκευή βράδυ θα είναι Πέραμα.

----------


## High1

> Φίλε Βαγγέλη χωρίς να δουλεύει η μηχανή, είναι επικίνδυνα μέσα απο τον Ισθμό. Παρασκευή βράδυ θα είναι Πέραμα.


Και να θελε φιλε Παντελή να περάσει απο εκεί, δεν χώραγε!!! Το max πλάτος για πλοία είναι ή 22μ ή 23μ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Στη ράδα το πλοίο??

----------


## george Xios

Tι περιμένει στην Ράδα;;

----------


## MYTILENE

Μόνο ένα σοφό παιδί μπορεί να σου απαντήσει

----------


## flash13

αμα δεν εχεις λεφτα ν αγορασεις θεση μενεις στην ραδα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινή φωτό στη ράδα του Πειραιά, από τον Dennis Mortimer.

ShipSpotting.com

© Dennis Mortimer

----------


## despo

Εντάξει τώρα έστειλαν ρυμουλκό να το φέρουν απο την Ηγουμενίτσα και να μείνει στη ράδα να βολοδέρνει δεν νομίζω. Κατι θα περιμένουν ...

----------


## taxman

> Εντάξει τώρα έστειλαν ρυμουλκό να το φέρουν απο την Ηγουμενίτσα και να μείνει στη ράδα να βολοδέρνει δεν νομίζω. Κατι θα περιμένουν ...


υπομονη μέχρι το πρωί και έρχεται ο βαπορασσσς

----------


## Ed87kas

Το πλοιο με την βοηθεια του ρυμουλκου, ειναι μεσα στο λιμανι του Πειραια απο της 11:45 το πρωι, καμια φωτο υπαρχη?

----------


## pantelis2009

Μήπως κάνεις λάθος;;;; Απ' ότι έμαθα πήγε στο ΝΜΔ. 
Ας δούμε το IONIAN SKY εχθές στη ράδα που ήταν, φωτογραφημένο ψηλά απο το Πέραμα με φόντο την Αίγινα.

IONIAN SKY 51 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## aegeansea2009

Στο ΝΜΔ την Κυριακή 14/04/2013.IONIAN SKY - NMD A - 140413.jpgIONIAN SKY - NMD B - 140413.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

γέμισε ο ΝΜΔ με "Στριτζόπλοια"

IMG_8190.JPG

Ionian Victrory for ever

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Στο ΝΜΔ την Κυριακή 14/04/2013.IONIAN SKY - NMD A - 140413.jpgIONIAN SKY - NMD B - 140413.jpg


Κάτι κουρασμένα παλικάρια...  :Distrust:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Παντως για Αρχες Ιουνιου λενε..για να δουμε ... θα το πανε καμια Αυλιδα να αποφυγουν τα αδιακριτα βλεματα οπως ειχε γινε με το European Express :P  :Razz:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Παντως για Αρχες Ιουνιου λενε..για να δουμε ... θα το πανε καμια Αυλιδα να αποφυγουν τα αδιακριτα βλεματα οπως ειχε γινε με το European Express :P


Δεν αποκλείεται τίποτα... Το πλοίο δούλευε πέρσι και νομίζω δεν έχασε και κανένα δρομολόγιο. Λογικά μαζέματα θα θέλει. Γραμμή ανακοινώθηκε?

----------


## despo

Η γραμμή του θα είναι Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## opelmanos

Ποιός θα κάνει την αρχή να μας το φτιάξει Νελίτικο??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινή φωτό από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

07_21-04-13.jpg

Για να πω την αλήθεια μου, μετά τον αρκετά μακροχρόνιο παροπλισμό του και τα όσα είχα διαβάσει περί εγκατάλειψης του, περίμενα να το βρω σε χειρότερη εξωτερική κατάσταση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Nα δουμε και ενα μοντελο του πλοιου σαν Sapporo Maru?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJrbiYqoO5I


Eντυπωσιακό ομοίωμα,είναι το μόνο γιαπωνέζικο βαπόρι το οποίο στην μετασκευή,όχι δεν "φορτώθηκε" αλλά αντίθετα του αφαίρεσαν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ομορφο ιαπωνικο σκαρι το 1998 στο περαμα στα τελειωματα της πετυχημενης μετασκευης του

scans (22).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για οσους φιλους εχουν περιεργεια και θελουν περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες παραθετω ενα παλιο pdf απο αρχαιο site ενος broker.

Ενημερωνομαστε οτι στους 22 κομβους καιει 3.45 τονους/ωρα. Λογικα στην ελληνικη του μορφη στα καλα του θα ειχε μεγιστη-σπασμενο τους 24. Αν μπορει να πιασει ακομα τα 20+ θα ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για οσους φιλους εχουν περιεργεια και θελουν περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες παραθετω ενα παλιο pdf απο αρχαιο site ενος broker.
> 
> Ενημερωνομαστε οτι στους 22 κομβους καιει 3.45 τονους/ωρα. Λογικα στην ελληνικη του μορφη στα καλα του θα ειχε μεγιστη-σπασμενο τους 24. Αν μπορει να πιασει ακομα τα 20+ θα ειναι μια χαρα.


Φυσικά κ έχω τη περιέργεια,βούτυρο στο ψωμί μου είναι αυτά :Fat:  Αν είχε κ τίποτα σχέδια,κατόψεις κλπ ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## samurai

Το βαπόρι αυτό στα νιάτα του είχε max trial speed 25,7 κόμβους. Ως IONIAN VICTORY και με τη συντήρηση επιπέδου Στρίντζη έπιανε φορτωμένο ακόμη και 24 κόμβους. Από τότε που άλλαξε χέρια η συντήρηση του δεν ήταν η ίδια. Επομένως, σήμερα και μετά απο τόσο διάστημα ακινησίας τα 18 με 20 θα είναι πολύ καλά :Fat: . Γενικά πάντως είναι ενα πολύ απαιτητικό βαπόρι στη μηχανική του συντήρηση.....κάτι που θεωρώ θα δυσκολέψει αρκετά τη ΝΕΛ αν θέλει το πλοίο να βγάζει ενα καλό δρόμο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ειχα ακουσει και τα καλυτερα ,για απο κατω απο το γκαραζ, επι περιοδου στριτζη.Μαλιστα ειχαν πει εγκυρα χειλια <απο πανω μπαλα απο κατω κατσιβελα>

----------


## Fido

Nα υποθέσω ότι ο δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου σε χτύπησε και σένα, και ότι μάλλον εννοείς από πάνω μπΕλα από κάτω κατσιβέλλα  :Fat:  Ίσως να ειναι κι έτσι δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση. Το θέμα για μένα ειναι η ΝΕΛ με τι κεφάλαια θα αναστησει το πλοίο, το οποίο όπως και να το κάνουμε ΚΑΙ μεγάλο σε ηλικία είναι, ΚΑΙ οπωσδήποτε θα θέλει γερη συντήρηση ΚΑΙ πέρασε ένα αρκετά μακρό διάστημα ακινησίας με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Αν λοιπόν σαν εταιρεία έχει θέμα οικονομικό (που όντως έχει) πως θα μπορέσει να ξανακάνει επιχειρησιακό αυτό το πλοίο ; Εκτός κι αν περιμένουν να βγει η απόφαση του δικαστηρίου για τον διακανονισμό των χρεών κλπ οπότε μετά προχωρήσουν σε ΑΜΚ και έτσι πάρει μπρος το ΣΚΑΙ ; ; ; ;

----------


## proussos

ionian_sky.jpg

*Απ'ότι φαίνεται οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν...
Σήμερα στο νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ionian_sky.jpg
> 
> *Απ'ότι φαίνεται οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν...
> Σήμερα στο νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.*


 Nα δούμε τι είδους "συμμάζεμα" θα κάνει η ΝΕΛ...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας το δούμε σε μία αφίσα πριν 7 χρόνια περίπου, όταν ταξίδευε περήφανο στα νερά της Αδριατικής!
DSCN6357.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Τελικα ισχυουν τα σεναρια δρομολογισης σε Χιο μυτιληνη η θα το δουμε παλι σε διμηνη αρπαχτη Αδριατικη?

----------


## iclink

ΜΕχρι να ετοιμαστει θα εχει μεινει κανενα πλοιο χωρις βλαβη αραγε;;;;;;;;;;  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## sylver23

Μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί θα είναι ακόμα καλοκαίρι;;

----------


## george Xios

Ανοιχτό από σήμερα το ais του πλοίου.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σήμερα πέρασα έξω απ' το πλοίο, το οποίο παραμένει όπως πριν μερικές ημέρες, μόνο με βαμμένες μπλε τις τσιμινιέρες του και δύο λέμβους μισοκαθαιρεμένες στο πλάι.

Επίσης, να πούμε πως για το διάστημα 10-12 Ιουνίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή του Περάματος για τον δεξαμενισμό του!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nα το προτιμήσω το βαπόρι αν θα μπει στη γραμμή αλλά μη μου χαλάσει τις διακοπές :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust:  :Indecisiveness: .
ΝΕΛ είναι αυτή...

----------


## Takerman

> αν θα μπει στη γραμμή


Χθες που πήρα τηλέφωνο στα κεντρικά, δεν είχαν ιδέα. Υποτίθεται 28/6 ξεκινάνε (?) τα δρομολόγια. 20 ημέρες πριν και δεν ξέρουν. #@μώ την οργάνωση λέμε. Ήταν και ψιλο εριστικός ο κύριος στο τηλέφωνο, έτοιμος να αρπαχτεί. Θα περιμένω λίγες ημέρες ακόμη πριν κλείσω με άλλη εταιρία. Μήπως είμαι μαζοχιστής?  :Torn:

----------


## thanos75

> Χθες που πήρα τηλέφωνο στα κεντρικά, δεν είχαν ιδέα. Υποτίθεται 28/6 ξεκινάνε (?) τα δρομολόγια. 20 ημέρες πριν και δεν ξέρουν. #@μώ την οργάνωση λέμε. Ήταν και ψιλο εριστικός ο κύριος στο τηλέφωνο, έτοιμος να αρπαχτεί. Θα περιμένω λίγες ημέρες ακόμη πριν κλείσω με άλλη εταιρία. Μήπως είμαι μαζοχιστής?


Εμένα πάλι μου έκανε εντύπωση που έβγαλες γραμμή στο τηλέφωνο :Single Eye: .  Πέρσι σε κάποια φάση που υπήρχε περίπτωση να ταξιδέψω με πλοίο της ΝΕΛ, δεν σήκωναν τηλέφωνο! Όσο για το εάν είσαι μαζοχιστής, εξαρτάται από το πότε θέλεις να ταξιδέψεις...εάν επείγεσαι να ταξιδέψεις π.χ. αρχές Ιουλίου θα σου έλεγα μάλλον να αρχίζεις να κοιτάζεις με κάποια άλλη εταιρία, ειδάλλως εάν το τάξίδι σου είναι για αργότερα, περίμενε λίγο γιατί όταν θα μπει το Σκάι πιθανότατα θα έχει αρκετά καλύτερες τιμές

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χθες που πήρα τηλέφωνο στα κεντρικά, δεν είχαν ιδέα. Υποτίθεται 28/6 ξεκινάνε (?) τα δρομολόγια. 20 ημέρες πριν και δεν ξέρουν. #@μώ την οργάνωση λέμε. Ήταν και ψιλο εριστικός ο κύριος στο τηλέφωνο, έτοιμος να αρπαχτεί. Θα περιμένω λίγες ημέρες ακόμη πριν κλείσω με άλλη εταιρία. Μήπως είμαι μαζοχιστής?


 Aν κρίνω από την κατάσταση εξωτερικά κ την πρόοδο των εργασιών,χλωμό το βλέπω γιά 28/6.

----------


## Takerman

Τέλος Ιουνίου θα φύγω, οπότε όπως είπα θα περιμένω λίγες μέρες ακόμη αν και το βλέπω χλωμό να έχουν ανοίξει πλάνο. Απλά πόσους θα χάσουν σαν εμένα που δεν είναι "μαζόχες" με την ΝΕΛ να περιμένουν και θα βγάλουν εισιτήρια με το Χίος & Πάτμος.

----------


## iclink

ΘΑ ετοιμαστει το SKY μολις ολα τα αλλα βγουν νοκ-ουτ! Ο Ταξιαρχης σημερα εκανε νερα... Οποτε ενα - ενα εγκαταλειπουν απο μονα τους... ΑΝ ετοιμαστει το SKY μονο θαυμα θα ειναι  :Razz:

----------


## gpap2006

To SKY προοριζεται για τον κορμο..Η γραμμη Αη Στρατη Λημνο και η αγονη που κανει τωρα το European θα εχουν προβλημα. Ουτε ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ουτε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ειναι σε θεση να ανταπεξελθουν στις σφιχτες καλοκαιρινες αναγκες. Μακαρι να διαψευστω.

----------


## DOMUS

Γεια σας εαν μπει στην γραμμή και σκόπευετε να ταξιδέψετε μην κανετε το λάθος που έκανα εγώ πέρσι και το πήρα απο Ιταλία το πλοίο εσωτερικά εχει αφεθεί στην τύχη του!
τα αλλα πλοία της Νελ ειναι σε άριστη κατασταση σε σχέση με αυτο!

----------


## iclink

Για να μπεις σε ενα κορμο πρεπει να εισαι ετοιμος καποια στιγμη να το βαλεις και οχι να υποθετεις ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμο για να μπει... Γενικα η ΝΕΛ με τον προγραμματισμο ειναι δυο λεξεις αντιθετες!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Εκτός όλων των άλλων πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις-ΑΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ-από Πειραιά,να δείς λίγο το Λαύριο(ας διοργανώσουν και κάνα γκρουπάκι εκδρομικό για Σούνιο)-θα πρέπει να δείς τα υπέροχα Ψαρά-να κρίνεις το ολοκαίνουργιο λιμάνι των Μεστών(ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙ-ΧΩΡΕΣΕΙ)-και μέτα ίσως έρθεις και Μυτιλήνη.ΑΥΤΑ.Τώρα για ωράρια και δρομολόγια άστο καλύτερα

----------


## thanos75

> Εκτός όλων των άλλων πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις-ΑΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ-από Πειραιά,να δείς λίγο το Λαύριο(ας διοργανώσουν και κάνα γκρουπάκι εκδρομικό για Σούνιο)-θα πρέπει να δείς τα υπέροχα Ψαρά-να κρίνεις το ολοκαίνουργιο λιμάνι των Μεστών(ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙ-ΧΩΡΕΣΕΙ)-και μέτα ίσως έρθεις και Μυτιλήνη.ΑΥΤΑ.Τώρα για ωράρια και δρομολόγια άστο καλύτερα


Παρντον? ¶γονη στη θέση του aqua maria με ολίγον από Μυτιλήνη θα κάνει το πλοίο? Τί κουφά κάνει η ΝΕΛ

----------


## chiotis

> Εκτός όλων των άλλων πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις-ΑΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ-από Πειραιά,να δείς λίγο το Λαύριο(ας διοργανώσουν και κάνα γκρουπάκι εκδρομικό για Σούνιο)-θα πρέπει να δείς τα υπέροχα Ψαρά-να κρίνεις το ολοκαίνουργιο λιμάνι των Μεστών(ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙ-ΧΩΡΕΣΕΙ)-και μέτα ίσως έρθεις και Μυτιλήνη.ΑΥΤΑ.Τώρα για ωράρια και δρομολόγια άστο καλύτερα


 Το μόνο σύγουρο είναι οτι χωράει στα Μεστά που έχει τη δυνατότητα να μπει πλοίο μεγαλύτερο απο 200 μέτρα.Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς θα γίνει αν μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο ποιο σαφής φίλε μου.

----------


## ιθακη

Το σίγουρο είναι πως αρχίζει και αλλάζει εξωτερικά.... Τα μινιαρίσμα είναι φανερά και σε κάποια σημεία (ειδικά στην δεξιά μπάντα) έχει αρχίσει να φαίνεται και το πρώτο μπλέ που είχε.... 

IMG_9696.JPG

Έτσι, το χρώμα του ionian victory θα υπάρχει πάντα, βαθιά μέσα του....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ε, τότε Γιώργο για μας τους Επτανήσιους, γιατί μας δείχνεις την αριστερή και όχι τη δεξιά;  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

γιατί δεν το έβγαλα από την δεξιά ο χαμένος.....

----------


## pantelis2009

> γιατί δεν το έβγαλα από την δεξιά ο χαμένος.....


Δεν πειράζει φίλε Γιώργο.......γι' αυτό είμαστε και μεις εδώ. Εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω την Αριστερή μεριά του. :Fat: 
Σήμερα στις 10.45 π.μ τα P/K Λέων, Ταξιάρχης και Έκτωρ είχαν ευθυγραμμίσει το Ionian Sky με τη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.
Αφού μόλις είχε έλθει ο αδελφός μου και είχα Ι.Χ πήγα στην Κυνόσουρα......και να το αποτέλεσμα.

IONIAN SKY 52 10-06-2013.jpgIONIAN SKY 53 10-06-2013.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Μπράβο Παντέλο, σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Δεν πειράζει Γιώργο, υπάρχουν και οι λοιποί φίλοι.
Παντελή, σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## ιθακη

Μάρκο, το είδες στους δεξαμενισμούς που μας το δείχνει ο Παντελής ξανά πλέ???? πανέμορφο ξανά είναι....

----------


## Appia_1978

Το είδα Γιώργο μου. Όντως πανέμορφο!!! Α ρε και να μην είχε πουλήσει ο Στρίντζης την εταιρεία στον Παναγόπουλο ... Θα είχε πολύ σασπένς να δούμε που θα βρισκόταν τώρα η εταιρεία.

----------


## Giovanaut

Αυτό είναι το λεγόμενο "back to blue...  :Wink:  .. "

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και στο θέμα του, την επιστροφή του Ionian Sky στα blue (ή πλέ όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος), φωτογραφημένο απο το Καματερό ενώ η βρόχα .........έπεφτε.
Χαρισμένη σε Ιθάκη, Appia_1978, Giovanaut και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

IONIAN SKY 68 12-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Έχει κανείς εικόνα για τον ξενοδοχειακό του πλοίου? Είναι όντως μαύρα χάλια όπως ανέφερε φίλος πιο πίσω?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Οχι. Εσωτερικά είναι όμοιο του BLUE HORIZON.......Δεν έχει διαφορές ! Κουκλί.....*

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή!
Takerman, δεν ξέρω πως είναι τώρα, αλλά επί Στρίντζη τολμώ να πω πως ήταν ανώτερο στο ξενοδοχειακό από το Superferry Hellas. Πολύ προσεγμένα υλικά, κομψή διακόσμηση με γούστο, μεγάλες και άνετες καμπίνες  :Smile:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αν και το πλοίο έχει αρκετή σιμότητα, παρατηρώ πως το μπλε χρώμα το παραψηλώσανε στην πρύμνη. Ίσως μου φάνηκε λόγω του γεγονότος ότι είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτό από μακριά, πάντως θα το δούμε καλύτερα δεμένο στην Ηετιώνια Ακτή.
Όσον αφορά το εσωτερικό του πλοίου, πιστεύω το σαλόνι Mariner's Club με την εγγλέζικη διακόσμηση (επί εποχής Αγούδημου, δεν ξέρω πως το λένε τώρα), αλλά και το σαλόνι στην πλώρη του πλοίου είναι δύο πολύ δυνατά χαρτιά όσον αφορά το accommodation. Μακάρι η ΝΕΛ να τα διατηρήσει σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## ιθακη

> Ας δούμε και στο θέμα του, την επιστροφή του Ionian Sky στα blue (ή πλέ όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος), φωτογραφημένο απο το Καματερό ενώ η βρόχα .........έπεφτε.
> Χαρισμένη σε Ιθάκη, Appia_1978, Giovanaut και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> IONIAN SKY 68 12-06-2013.jpg


χαχα, και η βρόχα έπεφτε..... straight through. Eυχαριστώ Παντέλο




> Αν και το πλοίο έχει αρκετή σιμότητα, παρατηρώ πως το μπλε χρώμα το παραψηλώσανε στην πρύμνη. Ίσως μου φάνηκε λόγω του γεγονότος ότι είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτό από μακριά, πάντως θα το δούμε καλύτερα δεμένο στην Ηετιώνια Ακτή.
> Όσον αφορά το εσωτερικό του πλοίου, πιστεύω το σαλόνι Mariner's Club με την εγγλέζικη διακόσμηση (επί εποχής Αγούδημου, δεν ξέρω πως το λένε τώρα), αλλά και το σαλόνι στην πλώρη του πλοίου είναι δύο πολύ δυνατά χαρτιά όσον αφορά το accommodation. Μακάρι η ΝΕΛ να τα διατηρήσει σε καλή κατάσταση.


Απλά φαντάζει ότι έχει τραβηχτεί ποιο ψηλά το χρώμα στην πρύμη, λόγο του ότι τώρα πλώρα πρύμα πατάνε σε μιά ευθεία.... και τις αλιές εποχές έτσι ήταν

----------


## taxman

Και μέσα είναι πολύ καλο και η νελ έκανε πολλές αλλαγές σε Μοκετες δάπεδα. Υφάσματα καμπίνες στρώματα κλπ

----------


## pantelis2009

> χαχα, και η βρόχα έπεφτε..... straight through. Eυχαριστώ Παντέλο
> 
> 
> 
> Απλά φαντάζει ότι έχει τραβηχτεί ποιο ψηλά το χρώμα στην πρύμη, λόγο του ότι τώρα πλώρα πρύμα πατάνε σε μιά ευθεία.... και τις αλιές εποχές έτσι ήταν


Όπως λέει Γιώργο είναι........αποσπάσματα απο έρωτες. 
Δεν χρειάζετε να με ευχαριστείς. Ότι μπορώ .....κάνω. :Fat:

----------


## giorgos_249

> χαχα, και η βρόχα έπεφτε..... straight through. Eυχαριστώ Παντέλο


*Τιμη στο μεγάλο Γιώργο Ζαμπέτα !! Ωραίος τύπος, ΜΑΓΚΑΣ, και με πολύ μεγάλο ταλέντο εκ γενετής, καμία σχέση με τους σημερινούς μουσικούς ... Μου αρέσει πολύ ο τρόπος που μιλούσε, με μαγκιά αλλά και χιούμορ ταυτόχρονα ! (εκτος θέματος, αλλά δε γινότανε να μην το σχολιάσω ..) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RXeb3bgGJE*

----------


## Fido

> Και μέσα είναι πολύ καλο και η νελ έκανε πολλές αλλαγές σε Μοκετες δάπεδα. Υφάσματα καμπίνες στρώματα κλπ


Τα...γκαφρά που τα βρήκε για όλα αυτα; :Mask:  μακάρι να κερδίσει τον κόσμο αν και για ένα δεν ειναι ευκολο, αν δεν έχει κάποια ατού. (πχ το European στις αρχές πηγαινε σφαίρα κλπ). Θα δούμε. Ελπίζω και στο μηχανοστάσιο να έχει γίνει δουλειά και να μην το δούμε να σερνεται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν καμιά ώρα έπεσε απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος και με τη βοήθεια των ίδιων ρυμουλκών το πήγανε στο ΝΜΔ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μία φωτο απο του κουκλί την ώρα που έμπαινε στη δεξαμενή, για να γίνει πιο.......μπάνικο. Για τους πολλούς φίλους του. :Fat: 

IONIAN SKY 58 10-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Ξεκινά η "Κουκλάρα" και τον παραμελήσαμε λίγο τον "Βάπορα"... Τι νέα..??

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ξεκινά η "Κουκλάρα" και τον παραμελήσαμε λίγο τον "Βάπορα"... Τι νέα..??


Το IONIAN SKY στις 14-06-2013 στο ΝΜΔ που βρίσκετε, φωτογραφημένο απο το Μπρούφας.
Για σένα, Ιθάκη, giorgos_249, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους του.

IONIAN SKY 70 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το IONIAN SKY στις 14-06-2013 στο ΝΜΔ που βρίσκετε, φωτογραφημένο απο το Μπρούφας.
> Για σένα, Ιθάκη, giorgos_249, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους του.
> 
> IONIAN SKY 70 14-06-2013.jpg


Ωραίος ο Παντελής....  :Wink: 

Οι ιάπωνες κρατούν τα σκήπτρα των εξελίξεων...

----------


## giapis

ωραιος ο βαπορας με τα μπλε  :Single Eye:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Να περιμένουμε κι εκείνη την τεράστια γραμματοσειρά με το ένα και μοναδικό στένσιλ που διαθέτει η ΝΕΛ ή θα δούμε κάτι σε στυλ Ταξιάρχης;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K το όνομα αυτού ΕUROPEAN ή ΑQUA SKY; Αν κρίνω από το αόριστο EUROPEAN στα δρομολόγια της ΝΕΛ μάλλον το πρώτο. Ε κ  "νερο ουρανός" θα ήταν κουφό. Αλλά ΝΕΛ είναι αυτή,που ξέρετε;

----------


## Giannis G.

Ionian Sky έμεινε το ονομα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ionian Sky έμεινε το ονομα


Το ξέρεις σίγουρα; Γιατί μέχρι την Κυριακή δεν έγραφε τίποτα πλώρα πρύμα.

----------


## Giannis G.

Το ειδα σε φωτογραφία στο Facebook

----------


## syr016

Ισως ειναι ηλιθια ερωτηση πρωι πρωι αλλα γιατι το αις δειχνει προορισμο casablanca?????????????? :Confused New:

----------


## Takerman

> Ισως ειναι ηλιθια ερωτηση πρωι πρωι αλλα γιατι το αις δειχνει προορισμο casablanca??????????????


Λάθος θα είναι. Όπως και το βύθισμα του πλοίου που γράφει 24,8 μέτρα.

----------


## iclink

> Ισως ειναι ηλιθια ερωτηση πρωι πρωι αλλα γιατι το αις δειχνει προορισμο casablanca??????????????


Προφανως κ ειναι καποια ρυθμιση στο AIS που πρεπει να φτιαχτει! Εκτος κ κανει αγονη Casablanca-Μυτιληνη  :Razz:

----------


## ιθακη

Το πλοίο τελικά και επίσημα παρέμεινε με το παλίο του όνομα και δεν έγινε ούτε aqua ούτε european...
IMG_9791.JPG

και για τον φίλο karavofanatiko που αναρωτάτε



> Να περιμένουμε κι εκείνη την τεράστια γραμματοσειρά με το ένα και μοναδικό στένσιλ που διαθέτει η ΝΕΛ ή θα δούμε κάτι σε στυλ Ταξιάρχης;


από την αριστερή, του έβαλαν και τα συνιάλα

IONIAN_SKY.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο!

----------


## ιθακη

Μάρκο, πιστεύω ότι του πάει ποιό πολύ το μπλέ....

----------


## juanito

Η τελευταιες πληροφοριες λενε οτι το πλοιο θα ειναι ετοιμο να μπει στην μαχη για λογαριασμο της ΝΕΛ σε καμμια δεκαρια μερες... Ιδωμεν

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ionian Sky έμεινε το ονομα


Λογικά για να γλιτώσουν γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες και για να είναι έτοιμο το συντομότερον....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λογικά για να γλιτώσουν γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες και για να είναι έτοιμο το συντομότερον....


Αν είναι ναύλωση μπορεί να το προβλέπει το ναυλοσύμφωνο γιά όνομα κ σημαία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι φωτο σου Γιώργο (ιθάκη) το κάνουν πιο όμορφο. Σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας το δούμε σήμερα το απόγευμα στη Δραπετσώνα με τα σινιάλα περασμένα κι απ' τη δεξιά μπάντα, αλλά και την τριήρη στις τσιμινιέρες. ¶ντε με το καλό, το περιμένουμε να σχίσει τα νερά του Αιγαίου!
DSCN6669.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ελπίσουμε να μην το κάνει και αυτό, σαν τα υπόλοιπα του σέρνονται και είναι όλο βλάβες. Περιμένουμε φωτο και απο μέσα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ντεμπούτο με.... σκάτζα!! Όπως διαβάζουμε στο θέμα της άγονης του ΒΑ Αιγαίου, αλλά όπως επιβεβαιώνεται κι απ' το παρακάτω άρθρο, το Ιόνιαν Σκάι είναι αυτό που θα αντικαταστήσει το Θεόφιλος για όσο χρειαστεί!

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...5-21&Itemid=98

Υ.Γ: ¶κη ακούς, η Θεσσαλονίκη θα γνωρίσει ακόμη ένα πλοίο!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Θα πιάσει σε αυτή τη γραμμή λόγω ταχύτητας και χωρητηκότητας. Θα κατέβω στο λιμάνι για καμιά φώτο...  :Distrust:

----------


## Psarianos

Την Κυριακή ξεκινάει το Ionian Sky στην άγονη του βορείου Αιγαίου 

http://www.emprosnet.gr/article/4715...gia-ionian-sky

Ας ελπίζουμε ότι έχει γίνει καλή επισκευή και συντήρηση μετα την ακινησία των 10μηνών.

----------


## captain Stratis

Αντε να ξεκινησει και αυτο καλα ταξιδια !!! :Single Eye:

----------


## NGV Liamone

Μακάρι να το πετύχω 9 Αυγούστου που θα ταξιδέψω από Καβάλα-Χιο. Αν τα καταφέρω θα έχω εκτενές φωτορεπορταζ :Pride:

----------


## mpal21

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...-sto-heirotero

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN SKY όταν στις 31-03-2012 ήταν δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα με τα παλαιά του χρώματα και σινιάλα.
Το πλοίο τώρα είναι μέσα στον Πειραιά κοντά στο ΥΕΝ. Πότε ξεκινάει;;;;;

IONIAN SKY 41 31-03-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξεκίνησε το πλοίο αξημέρωτα σήμερα με προορισμό την Σάμο. Αυτήν την ώρα στα νότια της Κέας.

----------


## opelmanos

Και γιατί έφυγε σήμερα και δεν ξεκινησε χτες ώστε να μπει στα δρομολόγια του

----------


## opelmanos

Και γιατί έφυγε σήμερα και δεν ξεκινησε χτες ώστε να μπει στα δρομολόγια του

----------


## george Xios

γραφειοκρατικές οι διαδικασίες της καθυστέρησης... το πλοίο πάντως πάει καλά μόνιμα από 18,5 μέχρι και 19!! Καλά ταξίδια στο πλήρωμα του..!!

----------


## gpap2006

Ανέβασε μέχρι 19,3 παρακαλώ..Εντυπωσιακή ταχύτητα για 40χρονο. Ξεκινά αμέσως δρομολόγια από Βαθύ και θα μαζέψει την καθυστέριση αύριο που είχε ημέρευση στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## despo

Μια και κάνει την 'παρθενική' του εμφάνιση στο χώρο της ακτοπλοίας, να ευχηθούμε καλοτάξειδο και μετά απο 3 μήνες παραμονή στη Δραπετσώνα, να έχει γίνει καλή δουλειά στο πλοίο.

----------


## καπεταν ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ

παιδια γιατι το βαπορι πηγαινει με 2 κομβους ο σερβερ κολλησε η το πλοιο εχει 
προβλημα

----------


## george Xios

1,6 το πλοίο πάνω από το Καρλόβασι... (ας ελπίσουμε να είναι πρόβλημα του server του ais)

----------


## Giannis G.

με 1.6 το δειχνει τώρα μαλλον βλαβη; Βλέπω αν έχει βλαβη τελικά το Ιεράπετρα να έρχεται!!

----------


## george Xios

17 κομβους to sky συμφωνα με το ais!!!!

----------


## KABODETHS

Ελα ξαναπήρε μπρος..

----------


## gpap2006

Ας μη βιαζόμαστε γιατί ακόμη είναι αρχή και το βαπόρι στρώνει μετά από 10 μήνες ακινησίας.

----------


## george Xios

19,3 το πλοίο..!

----------


## george Xios

16:30 άφιξη στο  Βαθύ..!!

----------


## SAPPHO

Ας είμαστε λίγο πιο σίγουροι και προσεκτικοί στο τι γράφουμε, τίποτα δεν ήταν...εκτός αν δεν θέλουμε πλοίο στη γραμμή.

----------


## Fido

Καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες στο πλοίο και το πλήρωμα! Μακάρι να προσφέρει καλές υπηρεσίες και να μην ταλαιπωρήσει! Να πουμε ετσι για την πληροφορία ότι από δρόμο ανέβασε μέχρι 20,1 αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κρατήσει αυτή την ταχύτητα στα δρομολόγια. Για όσους έχουν την ευκαιρία να το ταξίδεψουν αναμένουμε φωτογραφίες! :Cocksure:

----------


## baggoz

αμα ξεμπουκωνει ετσι ο ιαπωνας πυραυλος θα ειναι σε λιγο καιρο. νομιζω ητν μια καλη κινηση της νελ. τι λετε?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> αμα ξεμπουκωνει ετσι ο ιαπωνας πυραυλος θα ειναι σε λιγο καιρο.


Τι εννοείς φίλε μου ??? Ότι αν πήγαινε σήμερα με 17 και 19 μίλια, σε λίγο καιρό θα πηγαίνει με 25 ή και με 30 ακόμα ??? Άδειο πήγε το πλοίο στη Σάμο, ούτε επιβάτες ούτε (πολύ περισσότερο) οχήματα μετέφερε, και λογικό είναι στην πορεία μετά από τόσο καιρό ακινησίας να το τεστάρανε σε διάφορες ταχύτητες, από κατώτατες έως ανώτατες. Το πως θα πηγαίνει όταν ξεκινήσει κανονικά δρομολόγια (όπου τα πετρέλαια μετράνε), θα το δούμε.

----------


## Fido

Και ο βάπορας European καλή κίνηση της ΝΕΛ ήταν, αλλά η ίδια η εταιρεία δεν υποστηρίζει τα πλοία της.Αυτό ειναι ένα μεγάλο ζήτημα...Πέραν τουτου, δεν γνωρίζω αν για τη γραμμή πχ ειναι ιδανικό σε μέγεθος ή πέφτει μεγάλο, και επίσης ποια ειναι τα στάνταρ έξοδα του πλοίου (μισθοί - όποτε καταβάλλονται...- φυσικά τα καύσιμα κλπ). Το ζήτημα είναι να στεριώσει το πλοίο, να μην έχει βλάβες και ταλαιπωρήσει τον κόσμο και να κερδίσει επιβάτες. Τα φόντα λοιπόν - για να θεωρηθεί μαι καλή κίνηση- τα έχει. Το μέλλον όμως θα το αποδείξει... Πάντως από το Θεόφιλο ο οποίος φαίνεται ότι έχει οριστικά απωλέσει μια ταχύτητα γύρω στα 17-18 και ο οποίος έχει πολύ κακό όνομα μάλλον ειναι πολύ καλύτερο...

----------


## john1980

ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΕΙ. ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΙΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΕΙ. ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΙΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ


Εγώ μπορώ να σκεφτώ ένα - δυό (μείον) ακόμα. Το πρώτο ότι είναι πλοίο σαράντα ολάκερων Μαίων (μικρό το κακό θα μου πείτε αν είναι καλοσυντηρημμένο, είναι όμως ???), και το δεύτερο ότι ανήκει στην διαχείριση της ΝΕΛ (θέλετε κι άλλο ???).

----------


## despo

Το κακό είναι οτι δεν μπήκε τελικά στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης, γιατί και στα φορτηγά θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει -έχει μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα απο το European express- αλλά και στους επιβάτες, οπου οι καμπίνες ηδη στα βραδυνά δρομολόγια τους 2 αυτούς μήνες που υπάρχει αυξημένη κίνηση είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση.

----------


## george Xios

SDC13267.JPG

Καλά ταξίδια στο πλήρωμα του..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ξέρει κανείς,ο Αρβανίτης είναι καπετάνιος;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ξέρει κανείς,ο Αρβανίτης είναι καπετάνιος;


Νομίζω πως ναι.

----------


## gpap2006

Ο Λευτέρης Βεκρής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Λευτέρης Βεκρής.


Ευχαριστώ γιά την πληροφορία φίλε μου.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βόλτα στη Θεσσαλονίκη σήμερα, για χάρη του πλοίου, και όχι μόνο......

Ενα φοβερό σκαρί, που δεν υστερεί σε τίποτα πλην της ταχύτητας από το BLUE HORIZON , που μετασκευάστηκαν μαζί για τη γραμμή της Βενετίας.....

Σε αυτό, και στο ARBERIA έπρεπε να προσανατολιστεί η ΝΕΛ εξ αρχής και ν αφήσει Κολοσσούς, Αλκυόνες, Πηνελόπες και Νερομαρίες......

Η σημερινή άφιξη του λοιπόν στην νύμφη του Θερμαικού...... ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ, ένα και μοναδικό , πρώτη φορά του πλοίου στο Αιγαίο , και στη Θεσσαλονίκη - μια σφυριξιά για χαιρετισμό θα κόστιζε ;; Λίγος ρομαντισμός είναι καλό πράγμα, καταλαβαίνω πως ήταν μεσημέρι - ώρα κοινής ησυχίας - αλλά μια σφυριξά δε θα ξυπνούσε και κανέναν, ούτε θα ακούγονταν τόσο μακριά...... 

Εσωτερικά ντρέπεσαι να πατήσεις - είναι ίδιο με τον Ορίζοντα σε γενικές γραμμές....... Καλά ταξίδια ! 
*
IMGP8655.jpg IMGP8669.jpgIMGP8692.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Μπράβο Γιώργο για την ανταπόκριση.... Το πλώριο σαλόνι λένε ότι είναι ίδιο με του Ορίζοντα και ότι έχει ακόμα την χλυδή του παρελθόντος , καμιά φωτό από μέσα έχουμε

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες! Ελπίζω να ακολουθήσουν και άλλες  :Smile: 

Εάν με ρωτήσεις, πιστεύω πως το πλώριο σαλόνι του Victory είναι ανώτερο από αυτό του Superferry. Αλλά είπαμε, προσωπικά γούστα είναι αυτά  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

ΙONIAN SKY στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
DSC08047 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG DSC08060 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG DSC08061 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG


Από κόσμο ?? Χάλια χάλια...
DSC08048 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG 

Ρε σα δε ντρεπόμαστε λέω εγώ... Βάλτε κι άλλο πλοίο ρεεεεεε !!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Σημερινη παρθενική άφιξη του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SKY στην Καβάλα..!!!
Καλά τους ταξίδια...

Πανέμορφο σκαρί..!!!

DSC_0019.jpgDSC_0025.jpgDSC_0032.jpgDSC_0057.jpg

----------


## KABODETHS

δεν έπιασε Καρλόβασι?

----------


## MYTILENE

μου φαίνεται ούτε Αγιο κηρυκο....

----------


## Apostolos

Το ανάποδα "έπιασε";

----------


## kostas-93

έφυγε απο Βαθύ στις 5 το απογευμα περιπου πηγε μια βολτα μεχρι εξω απο  Αγιο Κυρηκο και ξαναγύρισε Βαθυ και εμείς τα κορόιδα στο Καρλοβασι ( προσωπικά εγω ήθελα να στειλω ενα αμαξι στην Χιο ) περιμέναμε να μπει  μεσα στο λιμανι οπως μας ειχαν πει  οτι θα κανει μια προσπάθεια να μπει   και αν δεν τα καταφέρει να παμε Βαθυ. Αν είδατε εσείς  καμια προσπάθεια είδαμε και εμείς. τουλάχιστον δεν μας το ελεγαν απο την αρχη  να μην περιμένουμε στο Καρλοβασι. Πριν κανα μηνα μπηκαν μεσα και το Μυτιλήνη και  το european αυτο δεν μπορούσε;
ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτο το πλοίο δύσκολα θα μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί. Μεγάλο μέγεθος και προβληματικές μηχανές στους χειρισμούς δημιουργούν ένα συνδιασμο φοβερό. Δεν μπορεί φυσικά να συγκριθεί με το Μυτιλήνη ή του European που ειναι εντελώς διαφορετικά πλοία.

----------


## gpap2006

Καλα στο Καρλοβασι..Στον Αγιο Κυρηκο που ειναι ανοιχτο λιμανι γιατι δεν προσεγγισε?

----------


## 2nd mate

> έφυγε απο Βαθύ στις 5 το απογευμα περιπου πηγε μια βολτα μεχρι εξω απο Αγιο Κυρηκο και ξαναγύρισε Βαθυ και εμείς τα κορόιδα στο Καρλοβασι ( προσωπικά εγω ήθελα να στειλω ενα αμαξι στην Χιο ) περιμέναμε να μπει μεσα στο λιμανι οπως μας ειχαν πει οτι θα κανει μια προσπάθεια να μπει και αν δεν τα καταφέρει να παμε Βαθυ. Αν είδατε εσείς καμια προσπάθεια είδαμε και εμείς. τουλάχιστον δεν μας το ελεγαν απο την αρχη να μην περιμένουμε στο Καρλοβασι. Πριν κανα μηνα μπηκαν μεσα και το Μυτιλήνη και το european αυτο δεν μπορούσε;
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ


Και δεν έκοψε ταχύτητα ούτε για τα μάτια...να δείξει οτι πέρνει πορεία για να μπεί....ή έστω να περιμένει να βγεί το ΜΎΤΙΛΗΝΗ και να προσπάθήσει, απλά πέρασε απ'εξω με 18Knts.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Που να φαντάζονταν οι γιαπωνέζοι ότι θα βρισκόταν μιά ΝΕΛ λέει η οποία θα έβαζε το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι σε δρομολόγιο σαν αυτό...

----------


## Psarianos

Αδυναμία προσέγγισης του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ <<IONIAN SKY>> στο Καρλόβασι

http://aegaio.blogspot.gr/2013/07/ionian-sky_12.html

----------


## Νικόλας

με τρομάζει ο χειμώνας που έρχεται.....τραγικά λιμάνια......

----------


## kostas-93

> Αδυναμία προσέγγισης του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ <<IONIAN SKY>> στο Καρλόβασι
> 
> http://aegaio.blogspot.gr/2013/07/ionian-sky_12.html


μα  δεν προσπαθησε καν με 18+ μιλια περασε προσ Ικαρια και με 19+ προς Βαθυ και οκ δεν ειχε σκοπο να μπει απ οτι αποδειχτηκε τοτε γιατι δεν μας το ελεγαν να παμε απο Βαθυ το μεσημερι να βαλουμε τα αυτοκινητα μεσα παρα μας ειχαν στο λμανι μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη και τρεχαμε βραδυ στο Βαθυ με το ανχος αν θα προλαβουμε να μπουμε μεσα.
ασχημες καιρικες συνθηκες; που της ειδαν στο Καρλοβασι τουλαχιστον ;

----------


## iclink

> ασχημες καιρικες συνθηκες; που της ειδαν στο Καρλοβασι τουλαχιστον ;


Μανουλα στα δελτια τυπου η ΝΕΛ! Δεν ειναι δα και η πρωτη φορα!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Και δεν έκοψε ταχύτητα ούτε για τα μάτια...να δείξει οτι πέρνει πορεία για να μπεί....ή έστω να περιμένει να βγεί το ΜΎΤΙΛΗΝΗ και να προσπάθήσει, απλά πέρασε απ'εξω με 18Knts.


Tον φαντάζεσαι λίγο????? :Sour:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Aς δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει στην ιστοσελίδα της ΝΕΛ απ' τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου. Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως οι συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες αντιστοιχούν στην εποχή που το πλοίο ανήκε στον Αγούδημο κι όχι στο σήμερα. Πως το κατάλαβα;; Στο κατάστημα του πλοίου τα Bake Rolls έχουν την παλιά τους συσκευασία...! :Fat:  :Fat: 
IonianSky7.jpg IonianSky6.jpg IonianSky5.jpg IonianSky4.jpg IonianSky1.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Κλασική, καταπληκτική μετασκευή άλα Στρίντζη  :Smile:

----------


## thanos75

> Aς δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει στην ιστοσελίδα της ΝΕΛ απ' τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου. Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως οι συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες αντιστοιχούν στην εποχή που το πλοίο ανήκε στον Αγούδημο κι όχι στο σήμερα. Πως το κατάλαβα;; Στο κατάστημα του πλοίου τα Bake Rolls έχουν την παλιά τους συσκευασία...!
> IonianSky7.jpg IonianSky6.jpg IonianSky5.jpg IonianSky4.jpg IonianSky1.jpg


Από τους πιο ωραίους και καλαίσθητους χώρους που έχω δει σε πλοίο, η σκάλααποπνέει αρχοντιά ενώ και το a-la carte restaurant και το σαλόνι με τα πράσινα πορτατίφ και τα χρώματα που έχουν΄γενικά θα μπορούσε κάποιος να τα δει και σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο.  Μακάρι να είναι ακομα έτσι

----------


## gpap2006

Γνωρίζει κανεις αν εδεσε σημερα στον Αγιο Κυρηκο? Συμφωνα με στιγμα στο ais πρεπει να δυσκολευτηκε. Καρλοβασι δεν επιχειρει καν και κανως ειναι ακομη περασμενο στο συστημα.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν πρέπει να έπιασε, όπως δεν έπιασε και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Όσοι είχαν εισήτηρια από Άγιο, προωθήθηκαν από εχθές στη Σάμο. Τους ρώτησε άραγε κανείς αν είχαν να κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο από το περιμένουν στη Σάμο το ΣΚΑΪ; Το οτι το βαπόρι δεν θα πιάσει το ξέρανε λοιπόν από χθες... άρα δεν ευθήνεται ο καιρός. Αφού το βαπόρι δεν μπορεί να μπει στα δυο λιμάνια πως συνεχίζει να επιδοτείται για την κουτσουρεμένη άγονη; Η ιλαροτραγωδία της ΝΕΛ συνεχίζεται και το υπουργείο σφυρίζει αδιάφορα... :Apologetic:

----------


## gpap2006

Ας σταματαει στο Βαθυ τοτε τις Πεμπτες και να συνεχιζουν με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ οσοι ειναι για Ικαρια..Σε μια κουταλια νερό πνιγομαστε σε αυτο το κρατος.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γιατί είμαστε κράτος ??

----------


## Ellinis

> Ας σταματαει στο Βαθυ τοτε τις Πεμπτες και να συνεχιζουν με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ οσοι ειναι για Ικαρια..Σε μια κουταλια νερό πνιγομαστε σε αυτο το κρατος.


Αν είναι να το κάνουν έτσι, ας το πούνε ανοιχτά. Όχι να το εμφανίζουν στα δρομολόγια και να παραπλανούν το κοινό!  Προφανώς θεωρούν οτι ο χρόνος του κάθε επιβάτη είναι τζάμπα, οτι έχουν  να κάνουν με χασομέρηδες που δεν τους νοιάζει να περιμένουν όλη τη μέρα  στη Σάμο αντί να κάνουν τις δουλειές τους στον τόπο τους. Αλλά όταν μια εταιρία υπάρχει για να παίρνει επιδοτήσεις και το επιβατικό κοινό το βλέπει ως πάρεργο τότε αυτά προκύπτουν.

----------


## taxman

> Από τους πιο ωραίους και καλαίσθητους χώρους που έχω δει σε πλοίο, η σκάλααποπνέει αρχοντιά ενώ και το a-la carte restaurant και το σαλόνι με τα πράσινα πορτατίφ και τα χρώματα που έχουν΄γενικά θα μπορούσε κάποιος να τα δει και σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο.  Μακάρι να είναι ακομα έτσι


Η σκάλα δεν ήπαρχει στο πλοίο 
Είναι απο το Quin απλα κάνανε αντιγραφή το σάιτ του αγουδημου για αυτό και τα σημαίακια στην καμπινα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η σκάλα δεν ήπαρχει στο πλοίο 
> Είναι απο το Quin απλα κάνανε αντιγραφή το σάιτ του αγουδημου για αυτό και τα σημαίακια στην καμπινα


Σοβαρά; Ρε τους αθεόφοβους! :Surprised:  :Distrust:  Κ όμως αυτά τα εντυπωσιακά κλιμακοστάσια είναι χαρακτηριστικά σε όλα τα μεγάλα ιαπωνικά ΕΓ/ΟΓ.

----------


## koumparos

> Σοβαρά; Ρε τους αθεόφοβους! Κ όμως αυτά τα εντυπωσιακά κλιμακοστάσια είναι χαρακτηριστικά σε όλα τα μεγάλα ιαπωνικά ΕΓ/ΟΓ.


η σκαλα αυτη ειναι του ιονιαν κινγκ ου ανεβενες στις 200αρες καμπινες

----------


## Ellinis

> Aς δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει στην ιστοσελίδα της ΝΕΛ απ' τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου. Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως οι συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες αντιστοιχούν στην εποχή που το πλοίο ανήκε στον Αγούδημο κι όχι στο σήμερα. Πως το κατάλαβα;; Στο κατάστημα του πλοίου τα Bake Rolls έχουν την παλιά τους συσκευασία...!
> IonianSky7.jpg IonianSky6.jpg IonianSky5.jpg IonianSky4.jpg IonianSky1.jpg


Μιας και την προηγούμενη Τρίτη ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο, να σας πω οτι το μαγαζί (αν είναι αυτό της 1ης φωτο) είναι άδειο,
στη δεύτερη φώτο η τραπεζαρία έχει γίνει καθιστικό, η 4η όντως δεν είναι στο ΣΚΑΪ κα η 5η είναι το mariner's club (στο αριστερό μέρος του πλώριου σαλονιού) το οποίο όμως είναι κλειδωμένο.

Το πλοίο ως προς τους χώρους του είναι άνετο και σε αρκετά καλή κατάσταση, αλλά τα καταστρώματα θέλουν λίγο περιποίηση. 
Μια γεύση από το πλωριό σαλόνι με ωραίες επενδύσεις που παραπέμπαν σε πιο "κλασσικές" εποχές.

032.jpg

Και η άφιξη του πλοίου στη Χίο. Μου έκανε εντύπωση οτι το πλοίο σταματούσε έξω από τα λιμάνια και περίμενε ακίνητο για να προχωρήσει μετά από κάποια λεπτά σε dead slow μέχρι το ντόκο.

018.jpg

Το χάι-λάιτ του ταξιδιού ήταν στην Καβάλα, όταν τα πέδιλα του καταπέλτη  κατά την κάθοδο του καρφώθηκαν στην καμπίνα μιας παρκαρισμένης νταλίκας  και την πήγαν βόλτα σαν παιδικό παιχνίδι... ευτυχώς δεν ήταν μέσα ο  οδηγός και δεν ύπηρξαν δυσάρεστα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Κρίμα ... Το Mariner&#180;s Club ήταν το αγαπημένο μου σημείο στο πλοίο. Πολύ όμορφο και επί Στρίντζη με καταπληκτικό προσωπικό  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οντως κριμα γιατι απ'οσο ειχα δει στο Horizon αυτος ο χωρος ειναι πραγματικα εξαιρετικος και μεγαλου ατου του βαποριου.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Οντως κριμα γιατι απ'οσο ειχα δει στο Horizon αυτος ο χωρος ειναι πραγματικα εξαιρετικος και μεγαλου ατου του βαποριου.


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα καθώς δίνει στο πλοίο μια φοβερή αίσθηση κλασικού στυλ, μακάρι να ηταν μεγαλύτερος ο χώρος αυτός.
Στον Ορίζοντα λειτουργούσε στην Αδριατική σαν ντίσκο με χαμηλή μουσική, να υποθέσω το ίδιο και στο Σκάι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Στο Sky ήταν πιο πολύ ένα είδος exclusive club/lounge  :Smile:

----------


## mpal21

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...eno-ionian-sky

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας ελπίσουμε να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό και το πλοίο να επανέλθει το συντομότερο δυνατό στα δρομολόγιά του. Πάντως στο σύστημα κρατήσεων το δείχνει να ξεκινά ξανά την Κυριακή. Μήπως μετά από αυτό το περιστατικό (λέω μήπως) δούμε το Θεόφιλος να επανέρχεται στα παλιά του λημέρια;;

----------


## george Xios

http://www.chiostv.gr/index.php?opti...8-45&Itemid=13

Σύμφωνα με τη νεότερη ενημέρωση που δίνει το site περιμένουν τεχνικούς από Αθήνα~!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας ελπίσουμε να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό και το πλοίο να επανέλθει το συντομότερο δυνατό στα δρομολόγιά του. Πάντως στο σύστημα κρατήσεων το δείχνει να ξεκινά ξανά την Κυριακή. Μήπως μετά από αυτό το περιστατικό (λέω μήπως) δούμε το Θεόφιλος να επανέρχεται στα παλιά του λημέρια;;


 Mακάρι ο βάπορας να επισκευαστεί γρήγορα κ να επανέλθει στα δρομολόγια. Πάντως ΝΕΛ κ δύσκολο μηχανοστάσιο σαν αυτό (από ό,τι λένε) κ πολύ κράτησε χωρίς να πάθει ζημιά. Όσο γιά το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ μου φαίνεται ακόμα έχει επίσχεση.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' ότι φαίνεται οι ευχές μας έπιασαν τόπο, καθώς η βλάβη σύμφωνα με νεότερη ανακοίνωση της ΝΕΛ επιδιορθώθηκε. Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει στις 02:00.

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1343

----------


## πειρατικος

ηρθε το βαπορι,σημερα το πρωι στις 10,στην σαμο!!καθυστερηση το πλοιο,μηχανικη βλαβη,η εταιρια δεν τα παει καλα,κλπ!!παρατηρησα ομως και πως η κυπριακη σημαια που εχει,δεν ειναι και ο'τι καλυτερο!!!κι εννοω πως ειναι σκισμενη,βρωμικη,μικρη!!χωρις να θελω να φανω υπερμαχος καποιου κρατους,μηπως -λεω βρε παιδακι μου-να την αντικαταστησουν με μια νεα,καινουργια;;;;

----------


## NGV Liamone

> ηρθε το βαπορι,σημερα το πρωι στις 10,στην σαμο!!καθυστερηση το πλοιο,μηχανικη βλαβη,η εταιρια δεν τα παει καλα,κλπ!!παρατηρησα ομως και πως η κυπριακη σημαια που εχει,δεν ειναι και ο'τι καλυτερο!!!κι εννοω πως ειναι σκισμενη,βρωμικη,μικρη!!χωρις να θελω να φανω υπερμαχος καποιου κρατους,μηπως -λεω βρε παιδακι μου-να την αντικαταστησουν με μια νεα,καινουργια;;;;


Να ήταν η σημαία το πρόβλημα φίλε μου....

----------


## πειρατικος

σωστα,μια σημαια δεν λυνει το προβλημα,αλλα.........ειναι κι αυτο μια λεπτομερεια!!!

----------


## anant

Τι έπαθε το παπορον και δεν παει?στο ais το δίνει 8 μίλια αλλα έχω οπτική επαφή και το βλέπω σαν ακινητοποιημένο.

----------


## Psarianos

Ξανά βλάβη στο πλοίο http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1349 Το υπουργείο απλά παρατηρεί,η ΝΕΛ το εκμεταλλεύεται και εμείς πληρώνουμε τα μισθώματα των άγονων γραμμών και γράφουμε ώρες αναμονής στα διάφορα λιμάνια. :Mask:

----------


## noulos

Τελικά η ΝΕΛ ότι και να πιάσει στα χέρια της σκατά γίνεται!!!   :Distrust: 
Το αντίθετο του Μίδα δηλαδή. Το βαπόρι μπορεί να ήταν πολύ καιρό ανενεργό, αλλά τόσο καιρό στο ΝΜΔ είχαν τον χρόνο να του κάνουν τις απαραίτητες επισκευές αλλά μάλλον έμειναν απλά στα βαψίματα, αφού αυτά είναι που φαίνονται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελικά η ΝΕΛ ότι και να πιάσει στα χέρια της σκατά γίνεται!!! 
> Το αντίθετο του Μίδα δηλαδή. Το βαπόρι μπορεί να ήταν πολύ καιρό ανενεργό, αλλά τόσο καιρό στο ΝΜΔ είχαν τον χρόνο να του κάνουν τις απαραίτητες επισκευές αλλά μάλλον έμειναν απλά στα βαψίματα, αφού αυτά είναι που φαίνονται.


Tην δυσαρέσκειά σου γιά την ΝΕΛ που βέβαια δεν έχεις άδικο, θα μπορούσες να την εκφράσεις με πιό κόσμιο τρόπο. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Καλημέρα. Το έχω ξαναπεί και σε άλλο θέμα, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει το πλοίο δεν το προτιμάει. 
Δίκιο έχετε αφενώς... Στο ΝΜΔ κανείς δεν ξέρει τί έγινε επισκευή έγινε, αλλά μήπως βγαίνει η ακινησία στη Ηγουμενίτσα?

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Καλημέρα. Το έχω ξαναπεί και σε άλλο θέμα, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει το πλοίο δεν το προτιμάει. 
> Δίκιο έχετε αφενώς... Στο ΝΜΔ κανείς δεν ξέρει τί έγινε επισκευή έγινε, αλλά μήπως βγαίνει η ακινησία στη Ηγουμενίτσα?



Ναι, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ένα πλοίο ας μην το προτιμήσει. Το συγκεκριμένο όμως το πληρώνουμε όλοι μας, θέλοντας και μη. Και δυστυχώς το πληρώνουμε όταν πάει με τη μισή ταχύτητα, αλλά και όταν δεν πάει καθόλου. Η΄ακόμα και όταν το κράτος έχει υπογράψει σύμβαση για άλλο πλοίο, με άλλες πληρότητες, άλλες προδιαγραφές και άλλης ηλικίας/ποιότητας. Γι΄αυτό, καλές οι προτροπές σε θέματα που τα πλοία (δηλ. οι εταιρίες τους - τα πλοία δε φταίνε) είναι εντάξει και απέναντι στον πελάτη τους, και στο κράτος και στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, αλλά και στις οικονομικές τους υποχρεώσεις, αλλά εδώ πιστεύω είναι τουλάχιστον άστοχο.

----------


## george Xios

Σε πολλά συμφωνώ.. αλλά σε άλλα πλοία κάποιοι δεν δείχνουν το ίδιο ζήλο... επίσης ρωτήστε να μάθετε ότι καμία και το τονίζω εταιρία δεν θέλει την άγονο του Β.Αιγαίου καθώς είναι ζημιογόνα!!!!! Αύριο που θα κάνουμε το δρομολόγιο με βάρκα ελπίζω οι κύριοι εδω να μην έχουν πρόβλημα... Το πλοιο ηρθε μετά απο ακινησία διαρκείας κάνει το ποιο απαιτητικο δρομολόγιο με δεκάδες λιμάνια η ξεκούραση τόσο του πλοίου οσο και του πληρώματος μηδαμινή. Πηγαίνει με ταχύτητες που η άγονο δεν εχει ξαναδεί..και όμως στην Ελλάδα όταν ενα πλοιο χαλά θέλει Αλιάγα.. Τουτο το καλοκαίρι η μιση ακτοπλοια είχε ζημιές λόγω καταπόνησης των πλοίων μηπως να τα στειλουμε απέναντι και να βγαλουμε τις τριήρεις;

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πως δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε άλλη εταιρία γι αυτήν την άγονη. Η ΑΝΕΚ δεν πήγε να βάλει το Ιεράπετρα σ αυτήν την γραμμή αλλά βάλανε άρον άρον το ionian sky το οποίο μάλιστα το είχαν πάρει γι άλλη γραμμή.

----------


## noulos

> Καλημέρα. Το έχω ξαναπεί και σε άλλο θέμα, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει το πλοίο δεν το προτιμάει. 
> Δίκιο έχετε αφενώς... Στο ΝΜΔ κανείς δεν ξέρει τί έγινε επισκευή έγινε, αλλά μήπως βγαίνει η ακινησία στη Ηγουμενίτσα?


Δεν ξέρω σε πιο άλλο θέμα το έχεις ξαναπεί, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν ισχύει. Αν επρόκειτο για βαπόρι που εκτελεί δρομολόγια σε ανταγωνιστική γραμμή χωρίς επιδότηση, τότε ναι, όποιος ήθελε και του άρεσε θα έμπαινε και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος θα μπορούσε να ταξιδέψει με άλλο. Εδώ όμως έχουμε ένα πλοίο που κάνει δρομολόγιο άγονης και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει άλλη εναλλακτική και μια εταιρεία που (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) αυτή την στιγμή δραστηριοποιείται μόνο σε επιδοτούμενες γραμμές και αν εξαιρέσεις αυτή του Aqua Spirit (φτου φτου σκόρδα!!!) σε όλες τις άλλες γραμμές γίνεται ότι θέλουν.

- Την 2η ενδοκυκλαδική προσπαθούν να την καλύψουν με το Aqua Maria το οποίο προσπαθεί να βολέψει και την Λαύριο-Ψαρά-Μεστά η οποία είναι και η κύρια γραμμή του. Αλλά και πριν χαλάσει για τα καλά το Jewel είχε φτάσει να σέρνεται με 13 μίλια (θυμίζω ότι στα χρόνια της Ραφήνας πήγαινε με 17.5 περίπου μίλια, ενώ επί ΝΕΛ στα πρώτα χρόνια της άγονης με 15-16)
- Λαύριο-Ψαρά-Μεστά όπως ανέφερα και πιο πάνω προσπαθεί το Maria
- Λαύριο-Αι Στράτης-Λήμνος-Καβάλα ο Ταξιάρχης με ταχύτητες 13-14 μίλια (και αν δεν έχει βλάβη)


Όσο για την ακινησία της Ηγουμενίτσας, ήταν γνωστή σε όλους και με σωστή συντήρηση δε θα υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα. Και το Πανοραμα ήρθε στην Ελλάδα μετά από χρόνια ακινησίας, αλλά οι άνθρωποι της εταιρείας του το πρόσεξαν και είναι όλα καλά.




> ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ_
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο noulos 
> Τελικά η ΝΕΛ ότι και να πιάσει στα χέρια της σκατά γίνεται!!! 
> Το αντίθετο του Μίδα δηλαδή. Το βαπόρι μπορεί να ήταν πολύ καιρό ανενεργό, αλλά τόσο καιρό στο ΝΜΔ είχαν τον χρόνο να του κάνουν τις απαραίτητες επισκευές αλλά μάλλον έμειναν απλά στα βαψίματα, αφού αυτά είναι που φαίνονται.
> 
> _
> 
> Tην δυσαρέσκειά σου γιά την ΝΕΛ που βέβαια δεν έχεις άδικο, θα μπορούσες να την εκφράσεις με πιό κόσμιο τρόπο.


Ζητώ συγνώμη αν τα λόγια μου προσέβαλαν κάποιους, αλλά έχω πραγματικά συχαθεί να διαβάζω και να ακούω για βλάβες στα προφανώς ασυντήρητα βαπόρια μιας εταιρείας που έμμεσα πληρώνουμε όλοι εμείς μέσω των επιδοτήσεων.

----------


## george Xios

> Πως δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε άλλη εταιρία γι αυτήν την άγονη. Η ΑΝΕΚ δεν πήγε να βάλει το Ιεράπετρα σ αυτήν την γραμμή αλλά βάλανε άρον άρον το ionian sky το οποίο μάλιστα το είχαν πάρει γι άλλη γραμμή.


Δεν υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον της ΑΝΕΚ.. η ΝΕΛ ήρθε σε επαφή με την ΑΝΕΚ για ναύλωση του Ιεραπετρά μέχρι η εταιρία να δρομολογήσει πλοίο δικό της... Η συμφώνια χάλασε στο οικονομικό σκέλος

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Δεν ξέρω σε πιο άλλο θέμα το έχεις ξαναπεί, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν ισχύει. Αν επρόκειτο για βαπόρι που εκτελεί δρομολόγια σε ανταγωνιστική γραμμή χωρίς επιδότηση, τότε ναι, όποιος ήθελε και του άρεσε θα έμπαινε και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος θα μπορούσε να ταξιδέψει με άλλο. Εδώ όμως έχουμε ένα πλοίο που κάνει δρομολόγιο άγονης και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει άλλη εναλλακτική και μια εταιρεία που (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) αυτή την στιγμή δραστηριοποιείται μόνο σε επιδοτούμενες γραμμές και αν εξαιρέσεις αυτή του Aqua Spirit (φτου φτου σκόρδα!!!) σε όλες τις άλλες γραμμές γίνεται ότι θέλουν.
> 
> - Την 2η ενδοκυκλαδική προσπαθούν να την καλύψουν με το Aqua Maria το οποίο προσπαθεί να βολέψει και την Λαύριο-Ψαρά-Μεστά η οποία είναι και η κύρια γραμμή του. Αλλά και πριν χαλάσει για τα καλά το Jewel είχε φτάσει να σέρνεται με 13 μίλια (θυμίζω ότι στα χρόνια της Ραφήνας πήγαινε με 17.5 περίπου μίλια, ενώ επί ΝΕΛ στα πρώτα χρόνια της άγονης με 15-16)
> - Λαύριο-Ψαρά-Μεστά όπως ανέφερα και πιο πάνω προσπαθεί το Maria
> - Λαύριο-Αι Στράτης-Λήμνος-Καβάλα ο Ταξιάρχης με ταχύτητες 13-14 μίλια (και αν δεν έχει βλάβη)
> 
> 
> Όσο για την ακινησία της Ηγουμενίτσας, ήταν γνωστή σε όλους και με σωστή συντήρηση δε θα υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα. Και το Πανοραμα ήρθε στην Ελλάδα μετά από χρόνια ακινησίας, αλλά οι άνθρωποι της εταιρείας του το πρόσεξαν και είναι όλα καλά.
> 
> ...


Λέω πως ο καθένας δουλεύει με ότι έχει στα χέρια του. Είναι αυτό που λέμε προσφορά και ζήτηση. Αν δεν υπήρξε άλλη προσφορά τότε θα πρέπει να βολευτούμε με ότι υπάρχει δυστυχώς... Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι...

----------


## george Xios

*Δύο εβδομάδες έχει να ''πιάσει'' το Καρλόβασι το Ionian Sky.*

----------


## yoR

ενταξει αδικο δεν εχουν, ΑΛΛΑ φυσιολογικο δεν ειναι να μη πιανει και ΟΛΑ τα λιμανια του νησιου;;;; για 40χιλ δε νομιζω οτι αξιζει καν αρθρο. Δεν υπερασπιζομαι τη ΝΕΛ αλλα αισθανομαι "κλαινε οι χηρες κλαινε κι οι παντρεμενες"!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε yor δεν έχεις δίκιο, γιατί το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο πληρώνεται απ' τον ελληνικό λαό, ώστε να πιάνει κάθε Πέμπτη στο Καρλόβασι κι όχι να πιάνει όποια Πέμπτη αυτό μπορεί. Όμως η εταιρεία του μπροστά στον κίνδυνο να χάσει την επιδότηση της γραμμής, δρομολόγησε ένα πλοίο ακατάλληλο για το συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι, ιδιαίτερα όταν επικρατούν και δύσκολες καιρικές συνθήκες. Πάντως για το σκεπτικό σου όσον αφορά τα δύο λιμάνια, πράγματι στις δύσκολες εποχές που ζούμε αν πιάνει και το ένα απ' τα δύο λιμάνια δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα.
Ίσως τα προβλήματα με τις προσεγγίσεις στο Καρλόβασι το επόμενο διάστημα να αποτελούν παρελθόν γιατί όπως ακούγεται πρόκειται να αναλάβει δράση ο μπάρμπας της άγονης (Θεόφιλος)!

----------


## george Xios

Μέχρι 28/9 το sky θεού θέλοντος-βλάβης επιτρέποντος- στην γραμμή...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μέχρι 28/9 το sky θεού θέλοντος-βλάβης επιτρέποντος- στην γραμμή...


" Bλάβης επιτρεπούσης" θες να πεις φίλε αν κ χαλάει η ομοιοκαταληξία :Fat: .

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> " Bλάβης επιτρεπούσης" θες να πεις φίλε αν κ χαλάει η ομοιοκαταληξία.


Ορθόν....  Και,μάλλον,θα ήταν  πιο συνεπές από ουσιαστικής πλευράς να λέγαμε "_μηχανής επιτρεπούσης"_  ή "_κινητήρα επιτρέποντος"_,το τελευταίο για να μη χαλάσει η ομοιοκαταληξία.... Εναλλακτικά,  "_βλάβης αποκαθισταμένης".._  :Single Eye:

----------


## george Xios

*Βλάβη το Ιonian sky-Τροποποίηση δρομολογίων.*

----------


## karavofanatikos

> *Βλάβη το Ιonian sky-Τροποποίηση δρομολογίων.*


Ωραία δικαιολογία βρήκαν για να μην πιάσουν Άγιο Κήρυκο! Λες και στους κατοίκους των νησιών δεν έχει μαθευτεί πια το "θέμα" που αντιμετωπίζει το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες. Τέλος πάντων.... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν έχει πιάσει ούτε μια φορά??

----------


## mitilinios

> Δεν έχει πιάσει ούτε μια φορά??



Με εξαίρεση 2 φορές, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, όλες τις υπόλοιπες έπιασε στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο. Εκεί που δεν έχει πιάσει ποτέ, αφού ούτε καν προσπάθησε, είναι στο Καρλόβασι, προσεγγίζοντας όμως κάθε φορά το Βαθύ.

Υ.Γ. Το πρόβλημα με την αριστερή μηχανή δυστυχώς δεν επιδιορθώθηκε και το πλοίο κινείται με χαμηλές ταχύτητες. :Apologetic:

----------


## george Xios

Με 7,6 το Ionian Sky  πριν το στενο της Μυτιλήνης, το πλοίο από την αναχώρηση του από την Μυτιλήνη πρέπει να ειχε προβλημα αλλα αντι να μεινει στο λιμάνι πλέει για Λήμνο.. Η ΝΕΛ συνεχίζει να ταλαιπωρεί το πλοίο...

----------


## gpap2006

Γυριζει Μυτιληνη..

----------


## george Xios

*Νέα μηχανική βλάβη το Ionian Sky- Γυρίζει στην Μυτιλήνη το πλοίο.*

----------


## george Xios

*Εκτός το Ionian Sky-Επιστρατεύεται το European Express.*

----------


## opelmanos

Σήμερα το μεσημεράκι απο το Χάλικα....
066.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Μανο πανεμορφη ληψη!!!  Φωτογραφια καρτποσταλ!!!    _

----------


## mitilinios

Πραγματικά υπέροχη Μάνο, ήδη κοσμεί την επιφάνεια εργασίας μου, να' σαι καλά, πάντα τέτοιες λήψεις. :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## george Xios

Αναχώρησε πριν από λίγο το ionian sky από την Μυτιλήνη, με πιθανό προορισμό το Πέραμα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στα Ναυπηγεία Κυνόσουρας δένει αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο, στη θέση που κατείχε τους τελευταίους μήνες το Louis Cristal.

----------


## george Xios

Πάντως ακούγεται ότι δεν φαίνεται να υπολογίζεται για άμεσα σχέδια... για να δουμε εαν θα επαναληφθει η οχι..

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Ιόνιαν Σκάι δεμένο δίπλα στο Ιεράπετρα Λ. στα ναυπηγεία Κυνόσουρας, χωρίς να ξέρουν και τα δύο τι τους επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον.

DSCN1673.jpg

----------


## george Xios

Φήμες για δρομολόγηση του στην γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ στην περίπτωση που τελικά το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ φύγει από την γραμμή μέχρι το Μάρτιο όπως ακούγεται..

----------


## opelmanos

> Φήμες για δρομολόγηση του στην γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ στην περίπτωση που τελικά το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ φύγει από την γραμμή μέχρι το Μάρτιο όπως ακούγεται..


Kαι για μόνιμα να ερχόταν και να έφευγε μια για πάντα το -ΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ - δεν θα μας χαλούσε καθόλου !!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kαι για μόνιμα να ερχόταν και να έφευγε μια για πάντα το -ΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ - δεν θα μας χαλούσε καθόλου !!!!


K σε κάθε ταξίδι βλάβη :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust: .  Δεν αφήνει την γραμμή η BSF.

----------


## MYTILENE

¶ν θές να λέγεσαι σοβαρή εταιρεία όμως ΔΕΝ την άφηνεις 5 μήνες τη γραμμή.Ή κάθεσαι και στηρίζεις την επιλογή σου να μπείς στη γραμμή ή κάθεσαι στ'αυγά σου.

----------


## Eng

Να υπηρχε και κανενας που να εκφοβιζε τη BSF οτι θα την εκτοπιζε απο την γραμμη, ισως κατι θα γινοταν. Απο τη στιγμη ομως που τα πραγματα ειναι ως ειναι...μια χαρα ειναι χαλαρη και σιγουρη. Εξ' άλλου γνωριζει οτι με το που θα επαναδρομολογιθει το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ κατευθείαν θα εχει κοσμο.
 Καλλιεργεί βλεπεις την προσμονη........

----------


## MYTILENE

Για να μη ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα του topic θα έλεγα να συζητήσουμε αυτό το θέμα καλύτερα στο θέμα της BSF.
Όσο για τη ΝΕΛ και το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SKY πιστεύω πως στα καλά του είναι μια χαρά για τη γραμμή και θα τολμήσω να πώ καταλληλότερο από τα άλλα,αρκεί να μην έχει βλάβες συνέχεια με τα ''τσακάλακια'' που το έχουν υπό τη διαχείρισή τους.Είναι ευκαιρία τους -αν δεν τα έχουν βρεί μεταξύ τους βέβαια-να κάνουν μια νέα αρχή αν τους κάτσει και το άρθρο.Αλλιώς ας πούνε καληνύχτα και από κει πήγαν κι άλλοι.

----------


## george Xios

Κανένα νέο από το πλοίο;;; Γίνεται κάποια επισκευή ή απλά κάνει παρέα στα άλλα πλοία;  Tώρα που από ότι φαίνεται μέχρι αρχές Απριλίου η γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ θα είναι με ένα πλοίο έχει μία μεγάλη ευκαιρία η εταιρία..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κανένα νέο από το πλοίο;;; Γίνεται κάποια επισκευή ή απλά κάνει παρέα στα άλλα πλοία; Tώρα που από ότι φαίνεται μέχρι αρχές Απριλίου η γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ θα είναι με ένα πλοίο έχει μία μεγάλη ευκαιρία η εταιρία..


 Tι ευκαιρία, από ό,τι φαίνεται το πολύ μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα θα τους τραβήξουν την πρίζα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο σήμερα το μεσημέρι φωτογραφημένο απ' τα υψώματα της Κυνόσουρας!

DSCN2056.jpg

Κρίμα τέτοιο σκαρί και να μην έχει μόνιμο ρόλο.

----------


## george Xios

Θα έχει μέλλον η θα μας αποχαιρετήσει σύντομα για μέρη μακρινά;

----------


## despo

photo1 001despo.jpgphoto2 001despo.jpgphoto3 001despo.jpgΑν και δεν έχω ποτέ ταξειδέψει με το πλοίο, είχε γίνει μια πολύ καλή μετασκευή οπως άλλωστε σε όλα τα πλοία επι εποχής Στρίντζη. Είχε περάσει απο όλες τις γραμμές Ιταλίας, μέχρι που βγήκε προς πώληση μετα την εξαγορά της εταιρείας. Το 2004 εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον για την αγορά του η Fragline, που τότε ήθελε 2ο πλοίο στη γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι και ο Αγούδημος.
Τελικά με συνεχείς αλλαγές στις σημαίες οπως Αγίου Βικεντίου, Κύπρου, αλλά και Ελληνική, περνάει απο όλες τις γραμμές της Νότιας Ιταλίας, μέχρι και της Αλβανίας. Στη συνέχεια με τη ναύλωση στη Ν.Ε.Λ., ενω όλοι περιμέναμε τη δρομολόγησή του στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης, ταξείδεψε με πολλά προβλήματα και μόνο για περίπου 2,5 μήνες στην άγονη του Βόρειου Αιγαίου. Εχει πολύ καλό ξενοδοχειακό και είχε πολύ καλά σχόλια στο λίγο χρονικό διάστημα που δούλεψε εκεί, οταν βέβαια ήταν συνεπές στα δρομολόγιά του. 
Εδώ είναι φωτογραφημένο στο τέλος Ιουλίου οταν μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## george Xios

Σε φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στο fb του nautilia φαίνεται σήμερα να λειτουργεί η μία από τις δύο τσιμινιέρες του πλοίου. Ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει η ''ανάσταση'' του πλοίου.

----------


## george Xios

Ξανά στο προσκήνιο η δρομολόγηση του στην γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ.

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

3 φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε! Οι 2 πρώτες στη Μυτιλήνη και η τελευταία στη Χίο.

----------


## leo85

Και η πιο τελευταία στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (σε χειμερία νάρκη) :Apologetic: 

IONIAN SKY 26-12-2013 01.gif

----------


## opelmanos

> Και η πιο τελευταία στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (σε χειμερία νάρκη)
> 
> IONIAN SKY 26-12-2013 01.gif


Ποια χειμερία ???Χειμώνας είναι αυτός που κάνει φέτος?Ανοιξιάτικη νάρκη πές καλύτερα!

----------


## thanos75

Ας το θυμηθούμε σε καλύτερες στιγμές του...πέρσι το καλοκαίρι σε ένα ρεμέντζο του στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης

----------


## Cpt.G

έχουμε κανένα νέο από το πλοίο?

----------


## Apostolos

Παρατημένο στην Κυνόσουρα...

----------


## SteliosK

> έχουμε κανένα νέο από το πλοίο?


Και σε φωτογραφία στη Κυνόσουρα πριν λίγες μέρες.

DSC_0449.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Και σε φωτογραφία στη Κυνόσουρα πριν λίγες μέρες.


Όπου φτωχός κι η μοίρα του...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπου φτωχός κι η μοίρα του...


Aυτό πάει στον Αγούδημο ή στην ΝΕΛ;

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Aυτό πάει στον Αγούδημο ή στην ΝΕΛ;


Στον Αγούδημο που εξαιτίας  του το πλοίο σαπίζει

----------


## giapis

ακουστηκε οτι το θελουν οι ιταλοι της adria ferries για ναυλωση  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Giannis G.

Η Αληθεια ειναι οτι το ακουσα και εγω αλλα το βλεπω πολυ χλωμο!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το ionian sky στην Καβάλα. Ωραίο πλοίο εσωτερικά και με πολλή καλή ταχύτητα αλλά δυστυχώς μηχανικά ποναει.

P1010696.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN SKY όταν στις 10-06-2013 έμπαινε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

IONIAN SKY 61 10-06-2013.jpg

----------


## thanos12

Εχετε κανενα νεο για το Ιονιαν Σκαι ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Συνεχίζει να είναι δεμένο στην Κυνόσουρα.

----------


## crow

No money,no honey!

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ COME BACK....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παρθενικό δρομολόγιο με τα συνιάλα της ΝΕΛ και παρθενική άφιξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
DSC08067 (2) (Αντιγραφή) - ανεβηκε Φόρουμ Nautilia.gr.jpg

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Απριλιος 2013.Για μενα θα ειναι παντα το Ionian Victory.

----------


## Takerman

Μια και κινήθηκε το θέμα μετά από καιρό, να βάλω μια εξαιρετική φωτό του Μυτιληνιού φωτογράφου Πέτρου Τσακμάκη τον καιρό που το πλοίο ταξίδευε στην Μυτιλήνη.

1276223_10151631820420689_1145202765_o.jpg

----------


## despo

> Μια και κινήθηκε το θέμα μετά από καιρό, να βάλω μια εξαιρετική φωτό του Μυτιληνιού φωτογράφου Πέτρου Τσακμάκη τον καιρό που το πλοίο ταξίδευε στην Μυτιλήνη.
> 
> 1276223_10151631820420689_1145202765_o.jpg


Τρομερή, αλλά και καλλιτεχνική φωτογραφία !!!

----------


## BOBKING

τι  γίνεται  βρε  παιδια  έχουμε  κανε  νέο  από το πλοίο  η  φήμη  για  την  υποτιθεμένη  ναύλωση  από   την adria  ισχύει  ακόμη  η μάλλον   να  το  ξεχνάμε  κι αυτό εν το  μεταξύ  ας  δούμε  αυτό  το βίντεο ως  ενεργό  στο Μπρίντιζι Ionian Sky

----------


## cpt. mimis

> τι  γίνεται  βρε  παιδια  έχουμε  κανε  νέο  από το πλοίο  η  φήμη  για  την  υποτιθεμένη  ναύλωση  από   την adria  ισχύει  ακόμη  η μάλλον   να  το  ξεχνάμε  κι αυτό εν το  μεταξύ  ας  δούμε  αυτό  το βίντεο ως  ενεργό  στο Μπρίντιζι Ionian Sky


Ναι... τι ώρα??  :Surprised:

----------


## tolaras

Ένα από τα λάθη της ΝΕΛ, είναι και η επιλογή του συγκεκριμένου βαποριού... Αν θυμάμαι καλά, έπαθε ζημιά, μόλις άρχισε τα ταξίδια... :Sour:  Το έφτιαχναν και ξαναχάλαγε... :Worked Till 5am: 

Γενικά η ΝΕΛ, λίγο πριν δέσουν όλα τα καράβια της, έκανε πολλές λάθος κινήσεις... :Fat: 

Δεν έπρεπε να ναυλώσουν ένα πλοίο, που είχε περάσει τόσο καιρό παροπλισμένο, χωρίς λεφτά να το συντηρήσουν...

Πάντως, πολύ όμορφο βαπόρι!

----------


## BOBKING

Το πλοίο στην Βενετία το 2001 είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του για Αγκώνα το 1999 και είχα γυρίσει με το Πασιφάη και πρέπει να πω ότι αυτό που το έκανε να ξεχωρίζει ήταν το ξενοδοχειακό του ειδικά το σαλόνι με τα γυάλινα πράσινα πορτατίφ ήταν το αγαπημένο μου όπως και στον ορίζοντα εδώ οι 2 φωτογραφίες ως blue sky μίας και πρόσεξα ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο θέμα ως blue sky www.adriaticandaegeanferries.com
98.jpg
image009.jpg
και το σαλόνι από φυλλάδιο της Agoudimos lines 
agoudimos6.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Και δύο φωτογραφίες στα νιάτα του ως Sun flower 
1276191607.jpg
1280227889.jpg


http://idyllicocean.com

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To μόνο γιαπωνέζικο που δεν του πρόσθεσαν στη μετασκευή αλλά του αφαίρεσαν.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

πολυ καλη μετασκευη.ταξιδεψα μαζι του επι νελ και ηταν τοτε πραγματικα αναβαθμιση για την αγονη.πολυ ανετο εσωτερικα με πολυ ωραια εξωτερικα καταστρωματα τεραστιο γκαραζ και καλη ταχυτητα.μηχανικα ομως επασχε και εβγαλε αρκετες βλαβες οι οποιες και το καταδικασαν.

----------


## BOBKING

> πολυ καλη μετασκευη.ταξιδεψα μαζι του επι νελ και ηταν τοτε πραγματικα αναβαθμιση για την αγονη.πολυ ανετο εσωτερικα με πολυ ωραια εξωτερικα καταστρωματα τεραστιο γκαραζ και καλη ταχυτητα.μηχανικα ομως επασχε και εβγαλε αρκετες βλαβες οι οποιες και το καταδικασαν.


Και όχι μόνο το πλοίο ήταν εξαιρετικό το 1997 όπως γνωρίζεται όλοι οι Μινωικές θα έφερναν τα δεύτερης γενιάς γρήγορα Ro-Pax πορθμεία Ίκαρος ,Πασιφάη το ίδιο και η Superfast με τα superfast III -superfast IV η ΑΝΕΚ είχε φέρει τα ιαπωνικά κρουαζιέρα επιβατικά οχηματαγωγά με Camping on board πλοία Κρήτη Ι -Κρήτη ΙΙ τότε ο Στρίντζης είχε καταλάβει ότι αν δεν ήθελε να γίνει το θύμα έπρεπε να βρει ένα πολύ ικανό πλοίο για να τα ανταγωνιστεί έτσι βρήκε το Sapporo Maru το πλοίο βέβαια είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1974 και ήταν 24 χρονών και για τότε δεδομένα της γραμμής ήταν μεγάλο σε ηλικία  έτσι λοιπών το πλοίο μετασκευάσθηκε στα πρότυπα πλοίου κρουαζιέρας με μοντέρνα έπιπλα και φυσικά με τις πινελιές της οικογένειας Στρίντζη με την μετασκευή απέκτησε και την υπηρεσία κάμπινγκ στο πλοίο το πλοίο στο τέλος βγήκε ένα πλοίο που δεν έμοιαζε με 24 χρονών αλλά 15 και κατάφερε να ανταγωνιστεί τα υπόλοιπα που ήρθαν άνετα και όλα αυτά χάρις την αξιοσημείωτη ταχύτητα των 24 και κάτι κόμπων που έκανε το Πάτρα - Αγκώνα σε 23 ώρες σε σχέση με τις άλλες εταιρίες που το έκαναν σε 20 ώρες ήταν μια πολύ καλή επιλογή όταν το 1999 ήρθε το Superferry Hellas το σημερινό Blue horizon με τα τεράστια γκαράζ με το ίδιο και καλύτερο ξενοδοχειακό την ίδια ταχύτητα και φυσικά το ότι ήταν πολύ νεότερο από το Ionian victory έγιναν ένα αχτύπητο δίδυμο

----------


## alkeos

P7080103.jpg

Λίγο πριν την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, 8/7/2013

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_"Κι όμως είναι ακόμα εδώ, κι αυτό το καλοκαίρι"_, συμπληρώνοντας πέντε χρόνια στην αυτή θέση παροπλισμού και εγκατάλειψης.

IMG_0179.jpg
_Κυνόσουρα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## Ellinis

Tρεις μήνες πέρασαν από τις _φήμες_ περί μετονομασίας του σε SANTA ENGRACIA και επαναδραστηριοποίησης από το καλοκαίρι στη γραμμή Setubal-Funchal Μαδέιρας, αλλά το πλοίο παραμένει άπραγο στα Αμπελάκια. Η δε πώληση του το Μάρτιο στη Medferry (που είχε το άτυχο MED STAR) δεν έχει φέρει κάποια αλλαγή στην τύχη του...

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο αν μεταφράσετε την σελίδα λέει κάτω κάτω κάντε κι εκεις ενα άρθρο φάρσα-αστείο...
Αρα δεν νομίζω να ισχύει !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01771.jpg 9/5/18

O Ιάπωνας βάπορας κατά πως φαίνεται θα εξακολουθεί να μένει άπραγος στην Κυνόσουρα.
Τα περί Μαδέιρας...ευσεβείς πόθοι!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στα Ναυπηγεία Κυνόσουρας δένει αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο, στη θέση που κατείχε τους τελευταίους μήνες το Louis Cristal.


Το *Ionian Sky* κοντεύει να κλείσει 6 χρόνια παρατημένο στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα και έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει κλίση όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή μου φωτογραφία. Λέτε να έχουμε τα ίδια με το Πηνελόπη Α που βρίσκεται στην Ελευσίνα, δηλαδή να μπατάρει και να μείνει αμανάτι εκεί????  

IONIAN-SKY-110-30-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια σημερινή φωτογραφία με πολύ ιστορία αφού φαίνονται το *Ionian Sky*, το *Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος* στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα και το *Παναγία Αγιάσου* που είναι στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Και τα τρία ατενίζουν την θάλασσα και θα λένε μεταξύ τους για περασμένα μεγαλεία, περιμένοντας.... μάλλον τον θάνατο τους.

IONIAN-SKY-113-07-08-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και άμα έκανες λιιιιιιιιιιιίγο πιό αριστερά την μηχανούλα σου  θα φαινόταν και το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ, το τέταρτο της παρέας που ..._"ατενίζουν την θάλασσα και θα λένε μεταξύ τους για περασμένα μεγαλεία, περιμένοντας.... μάλλον τον θάνατο τους"_ !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ενώ το είχαν επαναφέρει....*ΠΑΛΙ άρχισε να γέρνει το Ionian Sky* στο *ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα*. Για να δούμε τι θα απογίνει τελικά!!!!!!

IONIAN-SKY-114-27-09-2019.jpg

----------


## ancd

Κρίμα στο πλοίο! Αν είχε πέσει σε καλά χέρια στην μετά Blue Star εποχή θα ξελασπωνε πολλά νησιά στο Αιγαίο το καλοκαίρι! Ιδανικό μέγεθος για πολλές γραμμές και μεγάλο γκαράζ.
Υ. Γ. Να βάλω και μια φυτιλια στον Akis D. Θα ταίριαζε πολύ από Θεσσαλονίκη  - Σποράδες  - Κυκλάδες  - Κρήτη! :Highly Amused:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κρίμα στο πλοίο! Αν είχε πέσει σε καλά χέρια στην μετά Blue Star εποχή θα ξελασπωνε πολλά νησιά στο Αιγαίο το καλοκαίρι! Ιδανικό μέγεθος για πολλές γραμμές και μεγάλο γκαράζ.
> Υ. Γ. Να βάλω και μια φυτιλια στον Akis D. Θα ταίριαζε πολύ από Θεσσαλονίκη  - Σποράδες  - Κυκλάδες  - Κρήτη!


Στην μανούβρα είναι δύσκολο κ στο μηχανοστάσιο ανέκαθεν ειχε θέματα.

----------


## ancd

> Στην μανούβρα είναι δύσκολο .....


Σχεδόν όλα τα γιαπωνέζικα της δεκαετίας του '70, δεν φημίζονται για της ικανότητες τους στην μανουβρα! Ευτυχώς στην Ελλάδα υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν ικανοί πλοίαρχοι που τα κάνουν να φαίνονται παιχνιδάκια στα ανύπαρκτα λιμάνια μας!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σχεδόν όλα τα γιαπωνέζικα της δεκαετίας του '70, δεν φημίζονται για της ικανότητες τους στην μανουβρα! Ευτυχώς στην Ελλάδα υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν ικανοί πλοίαρχοι που τα κάνουν να φαίνονται παιχνιδάκια στα ανύπαρκτα λιμάνια μας!


Εννοείται ότι το γνωρίζω αλλά γιά τη γραμμή που αναφέρεις λιγάκι δύσκολο εκτός κ αν έκανες πλάκα.
Κ εγώ θα  ήθελα πολύ να ταξιδευε πάλι αυτό το βαπόρι αλλά μάλλον έιναι αργά.

----------


## gioros

Απο οσο μπορώ να ξερω τα κουσούρια στο μηχανοστάσιο τα ειχε ανέκαθεν .Ποτέ δεν λύθηκαν ισος τελικά αυτά το καταδίκασαν. Οσο για την μανούβρα του παντα δύσκολη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο οσο μπορώ να ξερω τα κουσούρια στο μηχανοστάσιο τα ειχε ανέκαθεν .Ποτέ δεν λύθηκαν ισος τελικά αυτά το καταδίκασαν. Οσο για την μανούβρα του παντα δύσκολη


Mάλλον γιά αυτό το ξεφορτώθηκε γρήγορα η τότε Βlue Ferries κ δεν είχε συνέχεια αυτό που ακούστηκε γιά τους Πορτογάλους που το ήθελαν γιά Μαδέιρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε το *Ionian Sky έχει πάρει μεγαλύτερη κλίση προς τα δεξιά* και έχουν *βάλει γύρω από το πλοίο πλωτό φράγμα*, για να μην υπάρξει ρύπανση. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει?????

IONIAN-SKY-116-08-10-2019.jpg

----------


## express adonis

ποσο κριμα....ενα πολυ δυνατο σκαρι που δουλευε επι blue ferries βενετια...πηγα μαζι του και αδριατικη και αγονη....

----------


## gioros

> ποσο κριμα....ενα πολυ δυνατο σκαρι που δουλευε επι blue ferries βενετια...πηγα μαζι του και αδριατικη και αγονη....


Πραγματικά δυνατό και πολύ καλά εκμεταλευσημο αλλά τελικά μάλλον κάποιες αδυναμίες του το καθήλωσαν

----------


## ancd

Καμία εξέλιξη από την Κυνοσουρα με το πλοίο έχουμε? Το πρόλαβαν ή θα έχουμε ένα νέο *Παναγία Τηνου* στην Κυνοσουρα?

----------


## avvachrist

> Πραγματικά δυνατό και πολύ καλά εκμεταλευσημο αλλά τελικά μάλλον κάποιες αδυναμίες του το καθήλωσαν


Το "έφαγαν" οι μηχανές του αυτό το βαπόρι δυστυχώς...

----------


## ancd

> Απο οσο μπορώ να ξερω τα κουσούρια στο μηχανοστάσιο τα ειχε ανέκαθεν .Ποτέ δεν λύθηκαν ισος τελικά αυτά το καταδίκασαν. Οσο για την μανούβρα του παντα δύσκολη





> Mάλλον γιά αυτό το ξεφορτώθηκε γρήγορα η τότε Βlue Ferries κ δεν είχε συνέχεια αυτό που ακούστηκε γιά τους Πορτογάλους που το ήθελαν γιά Μαδέιρα.





> Το "έφαγαν" οι μηχανές του αυτό το βαπόρι δυστυχώς...


Αυτό με τα μηχανολογικα προβλήματα δεν μπορώ να το ακούω συνέχεια!  20 χρόνια στην Ιαπωνία πως ταξίδευε? Όταν ένα μηχάνημα δεν το συντηρείς σωστά, με τα γνήσια ανταλλακτικα του και περάσουν τα χρόνια,  θα σου χαλάει συνεχεια! Δυστυχώς το πλοίο έπεσε σε εταιρείες που δεν εβαζαν το χέρι τους στην τσέπη και το πήγαιναν  με ψευτοεπισκευές!

----------


## gioros

> Αυτό με τα μηχανολογικα προβλήματα δεν μπορώ να το ακούω συνέχεια!  20 χρόνια στην Ιαπωνία πως ταξίδευε? Όταν ένα μηχάνημα δεν το συντηρείς σωστά, με τα γνήσια ανταλλακτικα του και περάσουν τα χρόνια,  θα σου χαλάει συνεχεια! Δυστυχώς το πλοίο έπεσε σε εταιρείες που δεν εβαζαν το χέρι τους στην τσέπη και το πήγαιναν  με ψευτοεπισκευές!


Κάποιες φορές όταν πρέπει να πάρεις αποφάσεις για την οποια επισκευή βρίσκεσαι μπροστά σε μεγάλα διλήμματα. Κυρίως όταν εχεις να λύσεις  προβλήματα που ενδεχομένως ειναι κατασκευαστηκα .Δεν φταίει μόνο το φτωχό χέρι στην τσέπη .....

----------


## giorgos....

Η Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων θα αναλάβει την απομάκρυνση του IONIAN SKY

72313724_2428952963986666_2240238350134935552_n.jpg

----------


## ancd

> Κάποιες φορές όταν πρέπει να πάρεις αποφάσεις για την οποια επισκευή βρίσκεσαι μπροστά σε μεγάλα διλήμματα. Κυρίως όταν εχεις να λύσεις  προβλήματα που ενδεχομένως ειναι κατασκευαστηκα .Δεν φταίει μόνο το φτωχό χέρι στην τσέπη .....


Το μεγάλο δίλημμα στις εταιρείες είναι το οικονομικό! " Αυτά που θα δώσω,  ποσά θα πάρω πίσω!" Και μετά μπαίνει ο παράγοντας ηλικίας του πλοίου, αν αξίζει να δώσει λεφτά η εταιρεία για το πλοίο ή να το πηγαίνει με ψευτο επισκευές και όσο αντέξει. Τα κατασκευαστικά προβλήματα ή αλλιώς παιδικές ασθένειες λύνονται από το ναυπηγείο στα πρώτα χρόνια!
Υ.Γ. Δες το και στο αυτοκίνητο σου, όταν χαλάσει κάτι, για να το επισκευάσεις , " Τι διλημμα έχεις?"

----------


## a.molos

IONIAN VICTORY reb.1.jpgIonian Victory.jpgNα το θυμηθούμε κατά τη μετασκευή του στο Πέραμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> IONIAN VICTORY reb.1.jpgIonian Victory.jpgNα το θυμηθούμε κατά τη μετασκευή του στο Πέραμα.


Πραγματικά ντοκουμέντα φιλε.Μήπως το έχεις από πρύμα τότε που τους 2 λοξούς καταπέλτες τους έκαναν 1;;

----------


## a.molos

> Πραγματικά ντοκουμέντα φιλε.Μήπως το έχεις από πρύμα τότε που τους 2 λοξούς καταπέλτες τους έκαναν 1;;



Ionian Victory  reb..jpg Υποθέτω οτι εννοείς αυτή .

----------


## Ellinis

> Ionian Victory  reb..jpg Υποθέτω οτι εννοείς αυτή .


Απ'όλα έχει ο μπαχτσές! Ευχαριστούμε  :Smug:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ionian Victory  reb..jpg Υποθέτω οτι εννοείς αυτή .


Ακριβώς! Κάπου εκεί μπορεί να ήμουν κ εγω.

----------


## giorgos....

*IONIAN SKY: Πέφτουν τίτλοι τέλους*

Ionian Sky.jpg

----------


## lissos

Ήταν πανέμορφο πριν τη μετασκευή...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήταν πανέμορφο πριν τη μετασκευή...


Yποκειμενικό είναι αυτό,εμένα μου άρεσε περισσότερο με την μετασκευή.
Είναι το μόνο ιαπωνικό που το έλάφρυναν αντί να το φορτώσουν.

----------


## gioros

Παει και αυτό !!!!!!!!!
Θα μπορούσε να δίνει ακόμα λύσεις στην ακτοπλοΐα ,αλλα μάλλον οι παιδικές του ασθενιες δεν το εγκατέλειψαν ποτέ.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Εμφανισιακά συμφωνώ με τον Β.Χ.. Πρακτικά είναι λίγο απ' όλα. Θες το φέραν βιαστικά για να ανταγωνιστούν νεότευκτα (πριν δοκιμάσουν να μπουν και αυτοί στο χορό), θες είχε τα θέματά του (μηχανικά θέματα, αργές αναστροφές μηχανών, άρα κακές μανούβρες, χαμηλή ταχύτητα από την προσδοκώμενη), θες είχε σχετικά μικρό μέγεθος σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα "ιταλικά" (εδώ παραλίγο να χάσουμε το Blue Horizon, που και αυτό πέρασε μεταξύ πειραμάτων και αζήτητων πριν το Ηράκλειο), κατέστη σχεδόν αμέσως παρωχημένο και δεν καλοστέριωσε... Αν ήταν ένα κλικ πιο νέο ή ερχόταν η κρίση λίγο νωρίτερα, ίσως να το σωζε κανένας Βεντούρης....

----------


## Enburg

Για την ταχύτητα μην ξεχνάμε ότι αρχές 2000 ήταν έως 23.5 επί Στριντζη. Από  μηχανές και ηλεκτρολογικα πολλά προβλήματα στα τελευταία του. Αρκετά προβλήματα και στο hotel. Στην μανούβρα οχι και τόσο αργό. Πολύ καλό προπέλακι. Και στα ελασματουργικα αρκετά προβλήματα. Με λίγα λόγια <καλό του ταξίδι>

----------


## despo

> Αρκετά προβλήματα και στο hotel. >


Διαφωνώ. Ανθρωποι γνωστοί μου που ταξείδεψαν στα τελευταία του δηλ. ναύλωσης απο την ΝΕΛ, ακόμα έχουν να λένε τα καλύτερα λόγια για τα σαλόνια του.

----------


## tolaras

Ίσως το τρίτο βαπόρι που πήγε στο Αλιάγα με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ...
Το πρώτο ήταν το θρυλικό Αλκαίος, που αν και είχε αλλάξει για ένα χρόνο εταιρία, είχε κρατήσει τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ στην τσιμινιέρα του.
Το δεύτερο, ήταν το ταχύπλοο που βούλιαξε στο λιμάνι στο εξωτερικό και είχε κάτσει σούζα... Εκεί μάλιστα το κρατούσαν σε επίσχεση εργασίας το πλήρωμα για να τους πληρωθούν τα δεδουλευμένα... γνωστή ιστορία για την ΝΕΛ...

----------

